# how do you become 'Team Alpha'?



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

what the title says really, these people are in extreme shape and seem to love training


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Pm Dutch Scott


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Brand your ringpiece with "I love Dutch Scott" and you're in  :lol:

Only joking Dutch


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yes and the rest of us HATE training and are in Sh!te shape....


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Steroids, cocaine and whores usually makes you pretty "alpha" IMO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

talk sh1t look like a prisoner of war tell everybody your alpha lick eachothers rings lose all your strength and just generally talk sh1t .

or like above seek dutch scot , his journal is alpha chronicles pt2 or something .

its a bit like jumping on board the sunshine bus .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol ^^


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> its a bit like jumping on board the sunshine bus .


With Cliff Richard driving?


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes and the rest of us HATE training and are in Sh!te shape....


no not at all, i just always seem to see members from team alpha make massive improvements aesthetically which is why i think it would be good for me to get some help from them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i can see the team alpha meet ups all dressed in designer gear sat on a mega bus (coz loads of skinny dudes been brain washed) all clapping their hands singing we all live in a yellow submarine .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well pm Dutch then! The results speak for themselves, but it's all about hard work.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PM Dutch Scott pal


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> i can see the team alpha meet ups all dressed in designer gear sat on a mega bus (coz loads of skinny dudes been brain washed) all clapping their hands singing we all live in a yellow submarine .


That's happening in a few weeks in Leeds. You coming?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ducky699 said:


> no not at all, i just always seem to see members from team alpha make massive improvements aesthetically which is why i think it would be good for me to get some help from them


i think your better off saving your money and eating bread crumbs for 12 weeks .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> That's happening in a few weeks in Leeds. You coming?


im to beta im afraid besides id like look the prison warden :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> i think your better off saving your money and eating bread crumbs for 12 weeks .


Haahaa, Ewen on sparkling form this morning!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this real life ?

FFS.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You need to do a google search for the alpha pill mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Excuse me for asking "ducky" but are you a muscle worshipper or similar ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I can get you an alpha mobility scooter BTW, pretty cheap.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i knew id seen this sh1t before .... http://hilburnteamalpha.weebly.com/


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

ducky699 said:


> no not at all, i just always seem to see members from team alpha make massive improvements aesthetically which is why i think it would be good for me to get some help from them


Not sure if a new thread was needed for this?? A PM to a team alpha member would have done lol

Good luck with your goals though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just PM Scott


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> talk sh1t look like a prisoner of war tell everybody your alpha lick eachothers rings lose all your strength and just generally talk sh1t .
> 
> or like above seek dutch scot , his journal is alpha chronicles pt2 or something .
> 
> its a bit like jumping on board the sunshine bus .


funniest post you have ever fcukin made. i fcukin ****ed.myself lmao....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

can somebody please explain to me what the **** is team alpha???? is it like 5 aside football?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> funniest post you have ever fcukin made. i fcukin ****ed.myself lmao....


I don't get it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I don't get it


dont get what massive ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> can somebody please explain to me what the **** is team alpha???? is it like 5 aside football?


its like naked mud wrestling but with skinny dudes shouting `im alpha` `scot rules`


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I am getting bigger.... Lol -_-

I struggle with sarcasm etc over the Internet


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> its like naked mud wrestling but with skinny dudes shouting `im alpha` `scot rules`


lol. does it really count as ALPHA if you have to keep telling everyone your alpha ??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I am getting bigger.... Lol -_-
> 
> I struggle with sarcasm etc over the Internet


really ?? i dont at all lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I don't get it


Neither did the Peoples Temple, but, sadly, they did in the end...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

You pay your money,you get a diet and training program and you send in weekly updates. On the third week the boss forgets to email you back after promising to do so later because he is very busy and after 10 days you get an email asking where have you been? If you don't have a back slapping journal you'll get forgotten about.

Oh,just me then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heres the team alpha logo you have to display .

View attachment 100750


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> You pay your money,you get a diet and training program and you send in weekly updates. On the third week the boss forgets to email you back after promising to do so later because he is very busy and after 10 days you get an email asking where have you been? If you don't have a back slapping journal you'll get forgotten about.
> 
> Oh,just me then


i thought your leqn bulk was going well mate arent you supposed to lose weight first ??


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

That pic is genius ewen, don't you sell pt?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> That pic is genius ewen, don't you sell pt?


no mate i dont .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> That pic is genius ewen, don't you sell pt?


he sells his a55 though and for extra will wear a tutu just to tease you...lol.. now thats Alpha ...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Thought u did personal training?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> he sells his a55 though and for extra will wear a tutu just to tease you...lol.. now thats Alpha ...


haha tis true


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Thought u did personal training?


Fcuk me,do you think anyone would take advice from that cnut


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Thought u did personal training?


no but ill help anyone if i can .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,do you think anyone would take advice from that cnut


you would be amazed what people pay for nowadays luther pmsl


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you would be amazed what people pay for nowadays luther pmsl


You got me there lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> you would be amazed what people pay for nowadays luther pmsl


you feeling left out buddy 

http://rlv.zcache.com/big_bear_club_party_invitation-p161753096743913370bh8fs_400.jpg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> You got me there lol


your not team alpha are ya ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> no mate i dont .


Pure genius !!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Thought u did personal training?


Pm Dutch scott


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

ewen said:


> your not team alpha are ya ?


Read my post on page 3 mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> Pm Dutch scott


he did thats why hes lost 6 stone of muscle lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well least my 5min in photoshop logo was of some use ewen lol Cnut!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> he did thats why hes lost 6 stone of muscle lol


I though I could sense the hidden alpha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> you feeling left out buddy
> 
> http://rlv.zcache.com/big_bear_club_party_invitation-p161753096743913370bh8fs_400.jpg


yes i want it lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Read my post on page 3 mate


 :scared: fcuk mate you must of gained muscle and actually improved lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Well least my 5min in photoshop logo was of some use ewen lol Cnut!


you could of put a body with muscle under your face mate lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ill photoshop a strongman gut on me


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

From this.....



To this.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Ill photoshop a strongman gut on me


photoshop some flies around your eyes and mouth as well :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Ill photoshop a strongman gut on me


use mine lol..


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't get why everyone hates the team alpha thing, it's a motivation tool that Scott uses and it works look at every alpha journal everyone is making progress and staying motivated.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> I don't get why everyone hates the team alpha thing, it's a motivation tool that Scott uses and it works look at every alpha journal everyone is making progress and staying motivated.


Don't get emotional, it's only a joke!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Got2getlean said:


> I don't get why everyone hates the team alpha thing, it's a motivation tool that Scott uses and it works look at every alpha journal everyone is making progress and staying motivated.


who said they hate it ?

i wish i was clever enough to to get 15 people brain washed into giving me 60 a month and humoring them .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> who said they hate it ?
> 
> i wish i was clever enough to to get 15 people brain washed into giving me 60 a month and humoring them .


No chance !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> I don't get why everyone hates the team alpha thing, it's a motivation tool that Scott uses and it works look at every alpha journal everyone is making progress and staying motivated.


i dont hate anyone in team (sorry i cant bring myself to say it ).. lol. its just a rip at the idea of this club thats all.. its funny and they have to accept a little bit of ribbing.. at the end of the day if there all getting the results they want then thats great.. but dont think for one minute a coorporate team alfie text has nt gone around to all members asking them not to respond to this thread.. lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i dont hate anyone in team (sorry i cant bring myself to say it ).. lol. its just a rip at the idea of this club thats all.. its funny and they have to accept a little bit of ribbing.. at the end of the day if there all getting the results they want then thats great.. but dont think for one minute a coorporate team alfie text has nt gone around to all members asking them not to respond to this thread.. lol...


haha love the avi :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

And I didn't get invited to any of the team gym bonding classes. No journal made me a complete outcast


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> talk sh1t look like a prisoner of war tell everybody your alpha lick eachothers rings lose all your strength and just generally talk sh1t .
> 
> or like above seek dutch scot , his journal is alpha chronicles pt2 or something .
> 
> its a bit like jumping on board the sunshine bus .


Mate thats fcuking hilarious! Love the avi!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> And I didn't get invited to any of the team gym bonding classes. No journal made me a complete outcast


maybe its cos you wanted to bulk instead of become a skeleton lol..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> And I didn't get invited to any of the team gym bonding classes. No journal made me a complete outcast


Thats coz no one likes you !

I am on teamtass !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> And I didn't get invited to any of the team gym bonding classes. No journal made me a complete outcast


dude you need to look like your starving to be team asshole .


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

luther1 said:


> And I didn't get invited to any of the team gym bonding classes. No journal made me a complete outcast


Really? How come? Surely if you're paying for a coaching service a journal would have f-all to do with it..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> And I didn't get invited to any of the team gym bonding classes. No journal made me a complete outcast


Heres alogo for you


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate thats fcuking hilarious! Love the avi!


Pot kettle black.

Biggest rim licker on this entire board come in and hide behind two fat cnuts both never been in shape in their entire lives.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

luther1 said:


> And I didn't get invited to any of the team gym bonding classes. No journal made me a complete outcast


No journal = no publicity or free advertising...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> dude you need to look like your starving to be team asshole .


hence luthers confusion lol the cnut does.look like he is starving. in fact he looks.like he has done 6 months with team alpha already lol..


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

WTF is team Alpha???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Pot kettle black.
> 
> Biggest rim licker on this entire board come in and hide behind two fat cnuts both never been in shape in their entire lives.


huh?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As has been said, the whole Team Alpha thing was just and is just a motivational too. Of course bein popular you have to take a ribbin plus the internet is the harshest place, I know that as well as anyone. You just roll with the punches and take the good comments with the bad

The people Scott's training are gettin the results they want and tbh that's all that really matters surely


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well this is going to go off. I'm off to eat some fairy dust and sell some sh1t cya :wub:


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Think someone has a bit of pent up "Team Alpha" jealousy in this thread


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Ewen
> 
> You've made a thread
> 
> ...


And this attitude is why people hate 'team alpha'.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Ewen
> 
> You've made a thread
> 
> ...


im glad i make you hard bro .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> maybe its cos you wanted to bulk instead of become a skeleton lol..


The correct term for your kind my friend is "perma bulker" you stay in your comfort zone


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Ewen
> 
> You've made a thread
> 
> ...


can i have a naked photo please just for my files :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Ewen
> 
> You've made a thread
> 
> ...


I done the picture, Ewens no clever enough for that !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> As has been said, the whole Team Alpha thing was just and is just a motivational too. *Of course bein popular you have to take a ribbin plus the internet is the harshest place, I know that as well as anyone. You just roll with the punches and take the good comments with the bad*
> 
> The people Scott's training are gettin the results they want and tbh that's all that really matters surely


Are you joking John? Every SLIGHT little comment i have ever made to you that wasnt 100% positive you got in a hissy about it and everyone jumped on me for slating you, even though i wasnt and was asking genuine questions, its funny.

I MUST google what retort means aswel, Scott uses it in nearly every post but because im not as educated as him i have no bl00dy idea what he is talking about ffs lol. Not a dig, in any way, shape, or, form, scott.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Post a pic it'll be funnier than any comeback I've got please I'll pay u to post one as your so witty


tut dont go getting all nasty now you will make me feel bad x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RACK said:


> As has been said, the whole Team Alpha thing was just and is just a motivational too. Of course bein popular you have to take a ribbin plus the internet is the harshest place, I know that as well as anyone. You just roll with the punches and take the good comments with the bad
> 
> The people Scott's training are gettin the results they want and tbh that's all that really matters surely


rack your 100% spot on .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> The correct term for your kind my friend is "perma bulker" you stay in your comfort zone


lol thanks bro. wondered what i was doing all this time x


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Anything that ends up being popular gets hate hurled at it it seems.

I say anything that people find motivational and pushes them to achieve there goals can only be win win,

Regardless of who's idea it is or who's running it.

Some people need a push!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you joking John? Every SLIGHT little comment i have ever made to you that wasnt 100% positive you got in a hissy about it and everyone jumped on me for slating you, even though i wasnt and was asking genuine questions, its funny.
> 
> I MUST google what retort means aswel, Scott uses it in nearly every post but because im not as educated as him i have no bl00dy idea what he is talking about ffs lol. Not a dig, in any way, shape, or, form, scott.


Mate, you never crossed my mind in my post and I'm genuine about that. We both chatted,many a time over pm and open on here about how things got taken the wrong way. It does get a little borin in my journal without our little posts to each other tbh

Seriously the post I made in here wasn't meant to you in any way shape or form


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Dammit I just took a naked pic in a sunbed for him so he hates me even more
> 
> I might comment on a thread I start about others?
> 
> ...


 

Its good you can take a joke then lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Dammit I just took a naked pic in a sunbed for him so he hates me even more
> 
> I might comment on a thread I start about others?
> 
> ...


your secure in a plush pad living off the proceeds of others bro .

now this thread has has banter a laugh and a joke throughout not once has personal insults been made by myself or others .

however yourself and #teamalpha members retort with insults to others .

if you cannot handle a ribbing then dont act like a petulant 6th grade school boy .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

subbed


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Thread of the year!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> your secure in a plush pad living off the proceeds of others bro .
> 
> now this thread has has banter a laugh and a joke throughout not once has personal insults been made by myself or others .
> 
> ...


i have to admit i was happy until they started picking on me for bieng a bit chubby :-( now they made me want to eat cake and stay perma bulking .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i have to admit i was happy until they started picking on me for bieng a bit chubby :-( now they made me want to eat cake and stay perma bulking .


I am sure you could change teams !


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i have to admit i was happy until they started picking on me for bieng a bit chubby :-( now they made me want to eat cake and stay perma bulking .


Flinty you should bulk to 18 stone, then do a crazy cut for a comp lose all your muscle mass then stand on stage looking like ed norton out of the machinist.....

Hold on a sec that journals all ready been done.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I am sure you could change teams !


Dutch charges double for turncoats!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Flinty isn't living off money off others just like any other job? Scott's a PT so makes his money from coaching, don't you pay somebody to coach you as well? Does he text you daily or email you to see how your getting on?

Yes the Team Alpha thing can be a little cringeworthy to some, but it is motivational. Go in any of the journals ignore the team Alpha stuff and see if most who Scott is helping aren't happy with the results they're getting.

Scott obviously uses the Team Alpha as a promotional tool but he's a business man in the fitness industry so where better to promote himself then on a bodybuilding forum? Does your company advertise for work? This is the same kind of thing.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Flinty you should bulk to 18 stone, then do a crazy cut for a comp lose all your muscle mass then stand on stage looking like ed norton out of the machinist.....
> 
> Hold on a sec that journals all ready been done.


You mean Christian Bale?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i have to admit i was happy until they started picking on me for bieng a bit chubby :-( now they made me want to eat cake and stay perma bulking .


tbf flinty i think some comments towards you wear bang out of order although you carry more muscle than those hurling sh1t so im sure you`ll be fine mate .


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Want me to post some stuff up ? Shall I?


Post up my last email weekly update to you,then your reply was you were busy and it will ben with me by the end of the day and you still to this day havent bothered. Other than n email 10 days later asking 'am i ok pal'.

Quite happy to post up all emails. Im 44 ffs and have no need to lie or mislead


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ducky699 said:


> what the title says really, these people are in extreme shape and seem to love training


So has this guy signed up yet or what?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Flinty you should bulk to 18 stone, then do a crazy cut for a comp lose all your muscle mass then stand on stage looking like ed norton out of the machinist.....
> 
> Hold on a sec that journals all ready been done.


ouch !!!! anyway cheeky cnut im already over 18 stone lol.. not really i used to be but i have made no progress down to 16 stone at all lol..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Flinty you should bulk to 18 stone, then do a crazy cut for a comp lose all your muscle mass then stand on stage looking like ed norton out of the machinist.....
> 
> Hold on a sec that journals all ready been done.


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ouch !!!! anyway cheeky cnut im already over 18 stone lol.. not really i used to be but i have made no progress down to 16 stone at all lol..


Skinny pr**k :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Flinty you should bulk to 18 stone, then do a crazy cut for a comp lose all your muscle mass then stand on stage looking like ed norton out of the machinist.....
> 
> Hold on a sec that journals all ready been done.


Its Christain Bale in the machinist mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Oh I see you've added petulant in an attempt to divert from your obvious attempt at being rude.
> 
> It's often the comeback of those out of their depth to bait in a very condescending way then when they revive themselves from the comebacks it ensues they become scholars and act all dignified .
> 
> ...


Maybe you should be more positive !


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> *your secure in a plush pad living off the proceeds of others bro .*
> 
> now this thread has has banter a laugh and a joke throughout not once has personal insults been made by myself or others .
> 
> ...


RE bolded part

I don't know a lot about this Team Alpha thing but from what I can gather the guy is offering a service, people CHOOSE to pay for it. What you're saying is the same as saying a plumber or builder is living off the proceeds of others.

Why are you bothered about other people choosing to use whatever PT they see fit. I know a lot of your posts are tongue in cheek but you do come off as being a bit jealous, with the remarks about their clients losing muscle and not improving.

If you can do better why don't you set up yourself as a PT?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well i feel hard done to in this thread. scott you have been very rude to me and i have done nothing but support you and your men so now you are not getting any christmas card from me. and im not even going to post a X at end of this post.. tut oh go on then i am a softy x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

To be fair, everyone I see Scott coach, he gets results. And being that I get to see them in real life, I can tell you the guys look much improved. Most people massively over estimate muscle and underestimate fat.

To add balance, Scott, you still owe me cash from a while back. Can you get this back to me soonest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> Its Christain Bale in the machinist mate


Rack handling things with humour and dignity. Well done!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Oh I see you've added petulant in an attempt to divert from your obvious attempt at being rude.
> 
> It's often the comeback of those out of their depth to bait in a very condescending way then when they revive themselves from the comebacks it ensues they become scholars and act all dignified .
> 
> ...


no scott you took a healthy 18 stone male and made him look an ill emaciated 11 stone .

if people are happy with your service then to them its money well spent fair play to them .

if you dont like people commenting on your style or service or even your `motivational` talk then thats something you have to deal with .

this forum is free and open to peoples comments good or bad and insulting folk the way you have and your team alpha crew is out of order .

i fully accept to be pulled up on my actions and i really could not give two fcuks about you your methods or anything you think you know hence why i do and will take the pi55 .

i guess a man of your extreme ability would white wash any bodybuilding stage you graced ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Make u feel
> 
> Bad?
> 
> I'm sure life and the mirror do a far more scathing job than I ever could


Flinty, you OK son, don't take it to heart


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

This whole thread stinks of zyzz and his bum chums.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, this is fun.

But seriously, all the comments to each other ; fat or skinny. Read people's journal's before commenting on physiques etc.

We all have goals, we all do it differently.

So why hate each other?! Bizarre.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Flinty, you OK son, don't take it to heart


sorry i will get back to you i cant read through the tears..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is fun.
> 
> But seriously, all the comments to each other ; fat or skinny. Read people's journal's before commenting on physiques etc.
> 
> ...


good point mate you skinny fat unmuscly muscular cnut x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does make me laugh all this.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RockyD said:


> RE bolded part
> 
> I don't know a lot about this Team Alpha thing but from what I can gather the guy is offering a service, people CHOOSE to pay for it. What you're saying is the same as saying a plumber or builder is living off the proceeds of others.
> 
> ...


want to know my pt track record ?

one is a 350+ deadlifter

another is a natty that i have lean bulked from 11 to 13.5 stone and he looks good .

the most famous one is the current uk`s strongest woman .

what has scott produced ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Comedy. It does wind some members up though, this proliferation across all of the board of this "Team Alpha" bollox. I just tend to stay away from the threads where I know it exists.

Rack is sound though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Also Ewen is a comical fcker, I have been in stitches over some of his replies on this thread. I thought it was funny, comical banter. Scott has obviously bitten and bitten hard!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

but what about the children wont somebody please think of the children


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> want to know my pt track record ?
> 
> one is a 350+ deadlifter
> 
> ...


You have started a fight you can not win lol, ill leave scotty to name drop from here haha


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm glad after 9 pages I still don't know what team alpha is :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Also Ewen is a comical fcker, I have been in stitches over some of his replies on this thread. I thought it was funny, comical banter. Scott has obviously bitten and bitten hard!!


i can hand on heart say ive not stopped laughing since this thread started .

i mean it all in fun nothing personal to anyone .

we all have different goals .

i wish everyone every success .

#teamasshole


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is fun.
> 
> But seriously, all the comments to each other ; fat or skinny. Read people's journal's before commenting on physiques etc.
> 
> ...


Probably the best post here


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> You have started a fight you can not win lol, ill leave scotty to name drop from here haha


do you sit on his lap a lot alan ??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

In Scott's defence I wanted to go THAT far with the prep. He was happy with me 4 weeks out and so was everyone else. Scott stood by my choice as I was paying him and that's the result I WANTED. Turns out it wasn't the best call but hey we live and learn.

If anyone has any questions on my prep or how I find working woth Scott then just pop in my journal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> You have started a fight you can not win lol, ill leave scotty to name drop from here haha


lol name drop ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Probably the best post here


ironic seeing as you made it personal first towards me bro x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Not a bodybuilder


the last place proved that to be true


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol name drop ?


I'm the reincarnation of Mentzer and I trained Dorian to his first Olympia in 92. Any good for you?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> To be fair, everyone I see Scott coach, he gets results. And being that I get to see them in real life, I can tell you the guys look much improved. Most people massively over estimate muscle and underestimate fat.
> 
> To add balance, Scott, you still owe me cash from a while back. Can you get this back to me soonest.


From what I read on other forums he owes various people cash or products


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> want to know my pt track record ?
> 
> one is a 350+ deadlifter
> 
> ...


You ever thought about being a proper PT and getting people to pay for your knowledge ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Yep ALS right this would b fun but I'll leave u now ;-)


no no carry on name drop away .

i can hate some more if it fuels your next cardio sesh .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ironic seeing as you made it personal first towards me bro x


Ha when I see someone who I feel is not in a position to be throwing round insults I'm gna call it xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> 4th pal actually  was in first after first call out


so they called you out first and you somehow think you was in first place  lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Ha when I see someone who I feel is not in a position to be throwing round insults I'm gna call it xx


theres this dude called bad alan call it dude


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Ha when I see someone who I feel is not in a position to be throwing round insults I'm gna call it xx


but mate you havent got a clue where i have come from dude. so that goes against everything you alpha boys believe in doesnt it .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone who claims to be 'Alpha' is immediately a Beta.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lol I see a few people got out the wrong side of the bed this morning only 10:30am and the gloves are on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> What Is this knowledge I hear u speak of backed by pics and results?
> 
> *leaves rustle" all goes quiet


muscle and fitness magazine last september issue and again last month for miss galaxy .


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ewen said:


> who said they hate it ?
> 
> i wish i was clever enough to to get 15 people brain washed into giving me 60 a month and humoring them .


It's actually £55 a month mate, I spend the other £5 on condoms for Scotts ****.

I was alpha as f&ck before I joined scott, I now have midgets collecting my sweat from underneath the cross trainer, they bottle it and ship it to starving kids in Africa, now that's alpha!

If you're happy how you are then kudos to u, if not pm scott, simple.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BB2 said:


> It's actually £55 a month mate, I spend the other £5 on condoms for Scotts ****.
> 
> I was alpha as f&ck before I joined scott, I now have midgets collecting my sweat from underneath the cross trainer, they bottle it and ship it to starving kids in Africa, now that's alpha!
> 
> If you're happy how you are then kudos to u, if not pm scott, simple.


haha brilliant


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Anyone who claims to be 'Alpha' is immediately a Beta.


My take on this from the "real world" *NOT* this forum is people who are insecure and try and use it as leverage over everyone else to make themselves appear they are the man- you know 12 stone skinny, wearing stringer vests...

*I AM NOT SAYING THAT IS WHAT TEAM ALPHA IS!!!* I think that is perhaps where crossed wires are coming from in my opinion.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Not me I'm all for an eye for an eye that's my motto
> 
> Say nothing do nothing won't be nothing to call an old film quote


lol ok so noone elses progress is important unless your getting paid for your tutoridge. not many people you train on here so far have made a journey as much asni have so it seems your not actually as supportive of anyone thats not paying you regardless of journey ?? thats fine mate as i said i have sipported you and rack and you havent paid me a penny. maybe thats just about character hey..x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> but mate you havent got a clue where i have come from dude. so that goes against everything you alpha boys believe in doesnt it .


Haha I've seen where you've come from and being that I've come from being 21stone at 5"5 tall only four and a half years ago I can call you on your "progress"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Name? Page? Anyone can say a date
> 
> O muscle and fitness?
> 
> ...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/166666-uk-strongest-woman-muscle-fitness-magazine.html

:yawn:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I've seen where you've come from and being that I've come from being 21stone at 5"5 tall only four and a half years ago I can call you on your "progress"


Progress is a personal thing, Flinty has done well and you have done well.

I could call you on your "progress" as I have only been training for less than 3 years, am 282lbs and lifts above avi.

What's the point??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I've seen where you've come from and being that I've come from being 21stone at 5"5 tall only four and a half years ago I can call you on your "progress"


well that just makes you sound like a a55hole then bro. but thats Alpha.. i have been training less than 2 years properly and was over 22 stone.. but progress is progress.. end of. you can call me on what ya like mate i know myself. my 13 year old kid has more character than someone that thinks like you do x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow......

Not remotely interested in getting involved in any of this from either side..........BUT

I have known Rack for several years now and followed his progress with interest via various journals. Some of the comments on this thread that are clearly directed at him cross the line imo and should not have been posted. Credit to him for the dignity he has shown in handling them.

At the end of the day if you want coaching etc you make your choice and pay your money......plenty to choose from and results will speak for themselves be they good, bad or average.

Cracking posts by Roblet and Rocky D imo :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate iv seen so many digs your made at us both on various journals it's so deep a whole you could bury my ears and ego ha
> 
> So yes dig and ull be dug back


lol ok bro.. digs are anything that isnt telling you guys how great you are then. lol you make me laugh pal... continue mate i hope you vontinue to do well out of people ..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

There Is to much neediness in here,lets all get along,in the end results overpower bs.

For more info contact SUPERMAL.FTW.UK for consult at an introductory half price

offer.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Very well played scott.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well that just makes you sound like a a55hole then bro. but thats Alpha.. i have been training less than 2 years properly and was over 22 stone.. but progress is progress.. end of. you can call me on what ya like mate i know myself. my 13 year old kid has more character than someone that thinks like you do x


To be fair, any one calling themselves bad alan and stepping in with an insult thats not even funny is always going to be an ass. Personally i find the way team alpha respond to BANTER very unproffesional and i am gonna stop my direct debit straight away !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

teamtass for life bro.

Take 12g of creatine a day

paypal me £50


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well that just makes you sound like a a55hole then bro. but thats Alpha.. i have been training less than 2 years properly and was over 22 stone.. but progress is progress.. end of. you can call me on what ya like mate i know myself. my 13 year old kid has more character than someone that thinks like you do x


I win...went from 23stone to 16'10 in 9 months...how do you like me now!?!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anyway i bettet go drill some holes to support my wife and kids. and try squeeze in some food and training. this pro bb life is hard lmfao...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> teamtass for life bro.
> 
> Take 12g of creatine a day
> 
> paypal me £50


in


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wonder what gangsta hand sign people are using right now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ballin said:


> I win...went from 23stone to 16'10 in 9 months...how do you like me now!?!


and your bird has a nice ass .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ballin said:


> I win...went from 23stone to 16'10 in 9 months...how do you like me now!?!


well as you paid me no money to get there i wouldnt call that progress lol.. so i call noprogress on your a55 and my dad was a lot harder than your dad


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well that just makes you sound like a a55hole then bro. but thats Alpha.. i have been training less than 2 years properly and was over 22 stone.. but progress is progress.. end of. you can call me on what ya like mate i know myself. my 13 year old kid has more character than someone that thinks like you do x


tbf its out of character for me to be outwardly nasty but had enough of the snarky insults mate


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> want to know my pt track record ?
> 
> one is a 350+ deadlifter
> 
> ...


I'm not doubting your credentials as I don't know what they are but why not concentrate your energy into your own business rather than digging out other PTs

Banter and joking are one thing but your comments about living off the proceeds of others, clients losing muscle and not improving, him just humouring them and taking their money, does sound like you really have a downer on the guy and are rubbishing his ability to train people.

It is also insulting to his clients, basically saying they don't have the intelligence to see they are not getting any results and are just being taken for ride.

If his customers are happy with what they're doing don't see what your problem is, unless its about jealousy.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been on this board a while now. You've got to be able to take this **** taking on the chin. I for one don't think I'm "ALPHA" it's just a moto FFS.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> and your bird has a nice ass .


Yea that's the most important part obviously!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 100765


:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RockyD said:


> I'm not doubting your credentials as I don't know what they are but why not concentrate your energy into your own business rather than digging out other PTs
> 
> Banter and joking are one thing but your comments about living off the proceeds of others, clients losing muscle and not improving, him just humouring them and taking their money, does sound like you really have a downer on the guy and are rubbishing his ability to train people.
> 
> ...


fair point goonerton .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> To be fair, any one calling themselves bad alan and stepping in with an insult thats not even funny is always going to be an ass. Personally i find the way team alpha respond to BANTER very unproffesional and i am gonna stop my direct debit straight away !


My names Will btw, "bad Alan" is Alan Harpers alter ego on two and a half men lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> tbf its out of character for me to be outwardly nasty but had enough of the snarky insults mate


You were the first to throw any insults, and you didnt reply to my post. I didnt understand what you wrote about pot calling kettle and hiding behing two fat people that dont look like they have ever trained????????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> My names Will btw, "bad Alan" is Alan Harpers alter ego on two and a half men lol


he clearly knew that as does anybody else looking at your username .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ballin said:


> I win...went from 23stone to 16'10 in 9 months...how do you like me now!?!


21 stone at 5"5 to 10 stone 11 lbs in same time frame, then bulking ever since. Granted I was 17 so had hormonal changes to thank


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ducky699 said:


> what the title says really, these people are in extreme shape and seem to love training


If this fails! you are welcome in with Team Taffy... your joing fee will be a double pack of jaffa cakes for me " Team Taffy Godfather" :thumb:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Team Pie anyone??


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> 21 stone at 5"5 to 10 stone 11 lbs in same time frame, then bulking ever since. Granted I was 17 so had hormonal changes to thank


Damn that's some serious change I was just a greedy cnut haha...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Isn't the whole idea of this forum SHARING.

SHARING of ideas, advice, experiences and so on.

CHARGING people, and making a profit from something that can be freely obtained from the more knowledgeable members on here seems a bit ridiculous to me anyway, and kind of underminds the community aspect of the forum in my opinion. Not having a dig at anyone in particular here of course, as Im sitting on the fence :whistling:

But for example although he's clearly a bit mental (no offence) Zorrin has given some cracking advice out, as have many others, the mod team especially, Ausbuilt and the cvnts who frequent my journal. All has been FREE however.

But if your selling your 'services' on here (bodybuilding or more risque..Ewen :whistling: ), then surely Lorian should be getting a cut, as you are using his site for personal gain, and arent a forum sponser?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ducky699 said:


> what the title says really, these people are in extreme shape and seem to love training


so is team alpha for you mate ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Team Pie anyone??


What sort of pie?

Gotta admit. It sounds a lot more tempting than Team Taffy.

They can stay the f*ck away from my Jaffa cakes.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> What sort of pie?
> 
> Gotta admit. It sounds a lot more tempting than Team Taffy.
> 
> They can stay the f*ck away from my Jaffa cakes.


That's the beauty- if it's in pastry it's all good! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Isn't the whole idea of this forum SHARING.
> 
> SHARING of ideas, advice, experiences and so on.
> 
> ...


i think scott should be paying uk-m for advertising , every #teamalpha or logo posted or metion of his services undermines the board sponsors that pay to promote their services in the same way .

not entirely sure what the bit in bold is about as i dont sell anything on or from this site , as i stated i offer free advice if people want it .

edit : and any other `guru`


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

What I do think is there's a lot of hate for Scott and this stops people coming into any journals associated with him. That's a shame really, we're all here to support each other at the end of the day. I think you find the lads who are being coached by Scott are all supporting each other cos nobody else bothers, which makes it look like we're up each others ****s.

That said all journals have their usual posters. If you go into Flintys journal for example there are a lot of regulars posting. Are they ass licking? No, just helping to motivate.

Where the love people? C'mon, group hug. There's no need for the hating.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think scott should be paying uk-m for advertising , every #teamalpha or logo posted or metion of his services undermines the board sponsors that pay to promote their services in the same way .
> 
> not entirely sure what the bit in bold is about as i dont sell anything on or from this site , as i stated i offer free advice if people want it .


I was making a joke about you selling you ar$e you gay cvnt but that one clearly fell by the wayside.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> I was making a joke about you selling you ar$e you gay cvnt but that one clearly fell by the wayside.


lol that was several pages back lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

@Lorian ,can you check my settings please ...think ive been granted permission to a thread in the ladies powder room .... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> What I do think is there's a lot of hate for Scott and this stops people coming into any journals associated with him. That's a shame really, we're all here to support each other at the end of the day. I think you find the lads who are being coached by Scott are all supporting each other cos nobody else bothers, which makes it look like we're up each others ****s.
> 
> That said all journals have their usual posters. If you go into Flintys journal for example there are a lot of regulars posting. Are they ass licking? No, just helping to motivate.
> 
> Where the love people? C'mon, group hug. There's no need for the hating.


 they just lve my lack of progress and needyness. makes them feel better about themselves..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol that was several pages back lol




First chance I have to get this on a tshirt its coming your way for xmas.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is fun.
> 
> But seriously, all the comments to each other ; fat or skinny. Read people's journal's before commenting on physiques etc.
> 
> ...


Mate it appears that jelly rules brains these days,live and let live,if guys are happy with what they get hay,it makes them no better or worse than another guy,some people on here just seem to get off on picking trouble.At the end of the day do we not all have our own minds?

I for one am Fed up with seeing guys bullying over the internet,well hard ImO.....lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

15 pages of laughter (and a few insults) thats why i love uk muscle


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

@ewen, what's with the Avi? All you're doing is dividing the board/members. I can take a joke as already stated but does being coached by Scott make me an asshole?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this what went wrong over on TM l wonder ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If only you could filter out specific words on here, alpha and retort would be mine on the list lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

duno but i im gonna have to invoice ewen for using my intellectual property with that logo

only 50p but should get me 10mins of PT time


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

can i just reitterate that i like @RACK he is a great lad. and a fcukin workhorse. and no matter what his mate says i have always supported him. and always will..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> If only you could filter out specific words on here, alpha and retort would be mine on the list lol.


`Bro` would be mine .... fcuking :2guns: :gun_bandana: :death:   ..........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Paul.B. said:


> @ewen, what's with the Avi? All you're doing is dividing the board/members. I can take a joke as already stated but does being coached by Scott make me an asshole?


to show good faith i will remove it .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Milky said:


> Is this what went wrong over on TM l wonder ?


No wasnt it more to do with people get ripped off/money stolen from them and taking MONTHS to get refunds.

My old training partner @Jim78 had this done to him. Paid a fortune for coaching and diet etc, got one email for months lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Why make people pay? I've coached a fair few people and was charging them £40 a month. Not on UKM but elsewhere. Why? Because believe me, getting calls, emails, messages, facebook messages at all times of day and night, the week up to comp and comp day is seriously stressful at times and if you have your other half with you, it can seriously **** them off, esp if you do it for free. It also seperates the wannabes from the people who will actually work hard.

FWIW, everyone I've coached bar one made it to the British Final of the feds they were in, appeared in mags across to the land too. What prize do I win?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Why make people pay? I've coached a fair few people and was charging them £40 a month. Not on UKM but elsewhere. Why? Because believe me, getting calls, emails, messages, facebook messages at all times of day and night, the week up to comp and comp day is seriously stressful at times and if you have your other half with you, it can seriously **** them off, esp if you do it for free. It also seperates the wannabes from the people who will actually work hard.
> 
> FWIW, everyone I've coached bar one made it to the British Final of the feds they were in, appeared in mags across to the land too. *What prize do I win?*


You get respect for being both succesful and having humility.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Why make people pay? I've coached a fair few people and was charging them £40 a month. Not on UKM but elsewhere. Why? Because believe me, getting calls, emails, messages, facebook messages at all times of day and night, the week up to comp and comp day is seriously stressful at times and if you have your other half with you, it can seriously **** them off, esp if you do it for free. It also seperates the wannabes from the people who will actually work hard.
> 
> FWIW, everyone I've coached bar one made it to the British Final of the feds they were in, appeared in mags across to the land too. What prize do I win?


Would anyone expect any other service free???? Well you may get it free i suppose ,though in many cases the person giving it may have no idea what they are saying...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed the last 229 posts


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

What is it with the English always having a go at each other :laugh:

We Scots love and respect each other :lol: :lol:

sending some Alpha Bru ..sorry Irn Bru down south to sort you lot out :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread was so childish and embarresing :blink: Team Alpha must tick peoples nervous..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> No wasnt it more to do with people get ripped off/money stolen from them and taking MONTHS to get refunds.
> 
> My old training partner @Jim78 had this done to him. Paid a fortune for coaching and diet etc, got one email for months lol.


i guess this sheds light on my living off proceeds of others post that some people took it as paying for a service which of course is how things should be (paying for a service i mean)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I coached a girl from not trainin to top 6 in bikini class at leeds. Nothin what so ever to do with this but I just wanted to pipe up haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RACK said:


> I coached a girl from not trainin to top 6 in bikini class at leeds. Nothin what so ever to do with this but I just wanted to pipe up haha


sounds like you had job satisfaction


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> fair point goonerton .


your avi is shi.t. Period

(i wrote period to sound like an american ending a sentence in a very strong way....its not cos im fascinated by a females monthly cycle).


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Would anyone expect any other service free???? Well you may get it free i suppose ,though in many cases the person giving it may have no idea what they are saying...


Believe me they do, and some posts on this thread suggest it should be done for free. Whilst the odd person I may help out gratis, there is no way on this earth I'd coach a number of people for free. My ex was sure I was chatting women up because I was using the phone and emails so much all the time. Genuinely a stressful job and whilst the highs are worth it (you can't beat the feeling when the guy or gal you have dieted qualifies for the finals or gets an invite to Italy or the like to compete there) the effort on top of a day job is quite waring. Earlier in the year I was getting calls and messages from 6am til about midnight - seriously tiring!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Believe me they do, and some posts on this thread suggest it should be done for free. Whilst the odd person I may help out gratis, there is no way on this earth I'd coach a number of people for free. My ex was sure I was chatting women up because I was using the phone and emails so much all the time. Genuinely a stressful job and whilst the highs are worth it (you can't beat the feeling when the guy or gal you have dieted qualifies for the finals or gets an invite to Italy or the like to compete there) the effort on top of a day job is quite waring. Earlier in the year I was getting calls and messages from 6am til about midnight - seriously tiring!


Props to you and Scott for dealing with stuff like that. he replies to emails at 5am........... complete madness!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> your avi is shi.t. Period
> 
> (i wrote period to sound like an american ending a sentence in a very strong way....its not cos im fascinated by a females monthly cycle).


lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> I coached a girl from not trainin to top 6 in bikini class at leeds. Nothin what so ever to do with this but I just wanted to pipe up haha


How did you train here John?? Lots of cardio i.e. sex


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

RACK said:


> I coached a girl from not trainin to top 6 in bikini class at leeds. Nothin what so ever to do with this but I just wanted to pipe up haha


I coached my dog to stop p1ssing and sh1 tting in the house!

Details of my coaching services coming soon!

TEAM "J"


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Why make people pay? I've coached a fair few people and was charging them £40 a month. Not on UKM but elsewhere. Why? Because believe me, getting calls, emails, messages, facebook messages at all times of day and night, the week up to comp and comp day is seriously stressful at times and if you have your other half with you, it can seriously **** them off, esp if you do it for free. It also seperates the wannabes from the people who will actually work hard.
> 
> FWIW, everyone I've coached bar one made it to the British Final of the feds they were in, appeared in mags across to the land too. What prize do I win?


even though we got off on the wrong foot.... I totally agree with you pap


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> How did you train here John?? Lots of cardio i.e. sex


Well we were seein each other at the time


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

"TEAM GAMMA"





Now you can all stfu.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

The way I see it, for general advice on training\diet\sypplements, you can get information on the forums.

For tailored advice to your needs, you cannot expect any PT or member to offer this free of charge. If I was looking for this (which I may consider in the future), I would expect to pay for this service. I'm sure all you guys with all due respect know your stuff and get results. Its up to individuals to make their choice if they want to use the service and from who.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> My clients hav journals get results and have fun
> 
> Why this deserves comments and hate us beyond me


Dont want to get involved in the whole controversy but from a otuside point of view, I have to agree with you from my personal reading.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The otherside of the coin is also when problems occur.

I had one instance where my fone died, the sim slot on my iPhone broke and was preventing signal and on comp day a guy I'd prepped, given the plan to him for the last day, had problems and couldn't contact me after about 11am, him going on at stage around 2pm. I didn't know and found it odd he hadn't called me so checking my fone at 2pm I found it not working, stuck the sim in another phone and got a load of panicked messages through. Whilst he didn't slate me, a load of supposed 'friends' did for robbing him and running. Couldn't be further from the truth.

I'd charged him 4 months at £40 a month which works out at 75p a day - is it worth all that stress for 75p? I'd got him cheap supps etc and to be fair I'd given a blinding service. However like on here, people like to go for blood because they hear what supposedly happens, rather than the actual truth. Its much more fun to spit blood and venom at people than to say anything positive. Kinda sad really.

Stopped coaching people now unless I've coached them before or can see them face to face to explain any miss givings and any slanderous commments. Funnily enough, the nasty comments have stopped. Nice and easy to make them hidden behind the safety of a computer screen, isn't it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> My clients hav journals get results and have fun
> 
> Why this deserves comments and hate us beyond me


scott im certainly big enough and man enough to admit own up and apologize for any insulting posts i have made .

all my posts were meant as harmless (probably came across rude) pi55 taking , no offence was meant .

people are clearly happy (well nearly all are happy) with your service you provide , you know your stuff and i respect that .

i dont expect anybody to offer a service free of charge even more so when it is a job relied on to pay bills etc .

quite a few comments on here were made that were insulting personal attacks .

and you still havent mentioned what you meant about name dropping .

pm if you want or rep me it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

So if someone pushes you, you can't punch them?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> I'll pm u!
> 
> And thanks I do apologise for flyin off the handle it's me! Temper is something I don't deal with
> 
> And trust me mate iv coached guys free for a day week even and never offered a thing not even a protein bar so I agree lots take the mick for free


Is this gonna be the start of a new team ?

Only joking btw !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I gladly pay Scott for his distance support and also for his PT at MOF. It def worth the 1 hour 30min car trip. There are good trainers about but it is hard to sift them out and when I joined here Scott impressed me a lot especially with the motivation from him and the other lads he coaches. The support alone is worth every penny imo


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't we all least try to get along ffs! Why does it seem that so often people start trading insults.

I'm not involved with any of the excellent training available on here from the teams, so maybe I've missed the point.

UKM is for BBing & everything associated with it, & also some great advice on other subjects, & I love the forum.

Why do so many people want to argue, there's enough sh!te going on in the world atm.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I gladly pay Scott for his distance support and also for his PT at MOF. It def worth the 1 hour 30min car trip. There are good trainers about but it is hard to sift them out and when I joined here Scott impressed me a lot especially with the motivation from him and the other lads he coaches. The support alone is worth every penny imo


This.

If it wasn't 2hrs 30 mins from me I'd make the trip too!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I'll pm u!
> 
> And thanks I do apologise for flyin off the handle it's me! Temper is something I don't deal with
> 
> And trust me mate iv coached guys free for a day week even and never offered a thing not even a protein bar so I agree lots take the mick for free


dude your from hero-ville its cool 

i take the mick so i can hardly say fcuk all when it turns on me .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> This.
> 
> If it wasn't 2hrs 30 mins from me I'd make the trip too!


I made a night of it when i went. Took other half had a session with scott, went out for meal n spent some time in bristol nice place! but ye it is a mission lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ditz said:


> This.
> 
> If it wasn't 2hrs 30 mins from me I'd make the trip too!


It's 3 hours for me but I go down every few weeks, defo worth it mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well at least nearly everyone is now happy. big hugs all around it seems. but i wont be joining in. insults were made and that speaks volumes to me. so most of folks can kiss my ass.. hope karma gives you a knock some day.. x


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well at least nearly everyone is now happy. big hugs all around it seems. but i wont be joining in. insults were made and that speaks volumes to me. so most of folks can kiss my ass.. hope karma gives you a knock some day.. x


That's the spirit flinty!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BB2 said:


> That's the spirit flinty!


 :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What did l miss ???


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad we're one big happy family again! :lol: (apart from you @flinty90 you miserable bugger :lol: )

FWIW, there are a lot of people on here that I respect for the advice they give and the board is a better place for it, people like Scott, Flinty, Ewen, Weeman, DTLV, Hacks, Aus, Papa, the list goes on!

Just because people have different methods doesn't mean one is wrong or the other is right, people listen to these as they get results in whatever field they require. Some people won't want the ripped, 3/4% look and others won't want the 20 stone powerhouse look, but to insult each other when you both get results is pointless willy waving.

On topic - I like the TeamAlpha idea, very clever business tool but also nice to see PT's uniting other BB's to motivate each other, if I could afford it and could dedicate more time to diet and training, I'd probably enquire too.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

an alpha bummin sesh:laugh:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well at least nearly everyone is now happy. big hugs all around it seems. but i wont be joining in. insults were made and that speaks volumes to me. so most of folks can kiss my ass.. hope karma gives you a knock some day.. x


Have a big hug ya soft cvnt...xx


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Was this an adaption of Romeo and Juliette? It's better than that remake a few years ago my wife made me watch!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

What an anticlimax to the thread.

I was hoping for a gymgym style invitation to a duel or some "To the death" fight.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear old Gym Gym, where is he now? Prolly giving combat training to the lads in Hereford....:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What an anticlimax to the thread.
> 
> I was hoping for a gymgym style invitation to a duel or some "To the death" fight.


like a team alpha vs the units


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> like a team alpha vs the units


Meeeesowww, you biatch..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> like a team alpha vs the units


Yeah pretty much. I know just the place that would be ideal as well which isnt too far.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Man up you pu$$ies and have a fight.

Papa and scott I'm sure now you have admitted 'dealing' peptides in my gym I will receive the appropriate tribute at 10%


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Man up you pu$$ies and have a fight.
> 
> Papa and scott I'm sure now you have admitted 'dealing' peptides in my gym I will receive the appropriate tribute at 10%


Actually it was in the gym, on the bosses comfy seat, laid back, hands behind head, feet on the desk whilst eating stock too... not paid for either!

:tongue:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> 10% that's 79% lower than usual!!
> 
> And I'm trying to cause a fight


if ya wanted a fight you should have said bro. im only on m5 x


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> if ya wanted a fight you should have said bro. im only on m5 x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ditz said:


> View attachment 100787


was thinking more sumo brah..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The fat cnuts obviously got community service and is litter collecting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive no idea why Chelsea become a team alpha member look at the results he has gotton on his own! Not a dig, just seems like he doesnt need the coaching or motivational speaches.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Your so cute
> 
> Karma kicks me every day with these ears And face so I'm exempt
> 
> ...


I know your Dad


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looks like i missed the party


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> looks like i missed the party


worst party ever. just a sausage fest and scott did a puppet show with bad alan that was funny . he can actually talk withou moving his lips you know pmsl..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> looks like i missed the party


im sure #teamalpha will sort you a discount if you sign up today


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> Your so cute
> 
> Karma kicks me every day with these ears And face so I'm exempt
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Cool lets set it up! I'll fight anyone don't care be fun! Only a few bruises and cuts
> 
> We can get a few involved, take spread bets!


you bringing the sunshine bus ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

20page on how to join Team Alpha............. Now that's Alpha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

This has gone from banter, to insults, to calling each other out and possible fights.

Good thread for Newbies to see eh?!

Still not as good a NOAUDI though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> U make me laugh supra u do
> 
> I'll let @Chelsea respond
> 
> So why do jim need coaching or Pscarb etc all done well on their own?


Your asking me my own question LOL! IM asking why does chelsea need coaching because he is doing well on his own, it wasnt a retorical question, it was one i wanted an answer to which you answered with the same question?

Maybe your not as intelligent and well educated as you think Scott? NO OFFENCE.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ive no idea why Chelsea become a team alpha member look at the results he has gotton on his own! Not a dig, just seems like he doesnt need the coaching or motivational speaches.


Isn't that a little backhanded compliment 

As you can probably tell mate im not an advocate for the whole #teamalpha business as its just not me but equally i dont let it bother me as it doesnt affect me but helps others which is all good.

Personally mate i enlisted Scotts help because i heard good things and i felt like i had plateu'd a bit and needed some fresh ideas with regards to training and especially ideas with regards to weak points.

I really appreciate that fact that you think i have done so well on my own that has made my sad little day in finance worth it haha 

I have hit new pb's on a cruise which if im honest didnt think was all to possible whilst also staying lean. So all in all im happy.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> Cool lets set it up! I'll fight anyone don't care be fun! Only a few bruises and cuts
> 
> We can get a few involved, take spread bets!


Could answer the eternal question....who's harder, a smaller athletic guy or a bigger guy stronger guy.

If only JW was around to witness this.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Isn't that a little backhanded compliment
> 
> As you can probably tell mate im not an advocate for the whole #teamalpha business as its just not me but equally i dont let it bother me as it doesnt affect me but helps others which is all good.
> 
> ...


thats exactly the answer i was looking for so thanks mate. And you have done well, looked awesome in your comp so i just was curious why you decided to be coached. Glad i understand now.

you didnt lose me at all Scott, you asked me my own question and then tried to be witty by referring to jim or paul when i was asking about chelsea, not any tom d1ck or harry. I didnt say in my post, why does ANYONE get coaching when they can do well on their own, did I (the answers no) ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Cool lets set it up! I'll fight anyone don't care be fun! Only a few bruises and cuts
> 
> We can get a few involved, take spread bets!


no way bro im not fighting you im far to weedy for that... you scare me..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> As long as your mum signs to say u can play, and u bring spare pants there may not be a toilet stop for a few miles
> 
> And yes I'll bring a lolly


im afraid a note from my mum is not possible .

however this thread has shed some light on the alpha male pack leader , i shall list below .

2 people in this thread have stated your a fraud taken money from them and treated them like only you could .

you have proved your an egotistical arrogant individual .

your replies in this thread smack of desperation insecurity and a want to be accepted and by doing so you fleece the very people then befriend them and fleece again .

the one thing that is painfully obvious to me is that you really could not give a fcuk about any others personal situation and feel the need to insult .

of course that is just a brief summary , this thread could of worked to your advantage and actually gained you more clients but rather its shown you to be a a cnut .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> you bringing the sunshine bus ?


Ill be the one at the back licking the window...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Ill be the one at the back licking the window...


fcuk you i will be on back seat fingering bad alans ringpiece lol..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> im afraid a note from my mum is not possible .
> 
> however this thread has shed some light on the alpha male pack leader , i shall list below .
> 
> ...


LOL!! I dont know how we ever didnt get on mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Team Alpha meh! Team Taffy is where its at! :whistling:

Personaly i havent read through every page of this thread as i have a life away from the internet but... If i ever did need coaching (i dont btw) id glady ask Scott for his advice as what are we all in this game for and thats results and obviously you cant argue with what he has brought to certain members here and helped them achieve, surely Racks progress impressed some of you it was a dramatic transformation you have to admit and he was happy and hey if the clients happy then you have achieved your job satisfaction at the end of the day!

Maybe its me being too laid back but i cant understand why people get so angry online its a bb'ing forum ffs lol, when i need to blow some steam i get my suit out.. Head into the city and get some fanny lmao its simple as that :lol:

Btw how could anyone be mad at Rack? he's a sweetheart and ive never seen him say a bad word about anyone in the 5 years ive known him and he is prob one of the most dedicated to his goals members on ukm!

And all this #Team This Team That talk is just motivational banter i find it fcuking hilarious, people need to lighten up its and internet forum ffs the real world awaits :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Never read such an un adulterated ba of bollox in all my life.

What tickles me is the fact that coz some ku*t has a good physique he's better than other peopleamd can take the moral high ground.

Go fu*king figure...

Here is my opinion on the whole teamalpha bollox, some of the posts are as cringeworthy as they come, it actually makes me wonder i some of you ku*ts are masquerading as men but are actually pre menstrual women !

If for one second you all stopped idolising your " leader " and acting like grown men people may not get as pis*ed off at the whole pile of sh*te that is " teamalpha "

Anyway, as you were people.

:thumbup1:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL!! I dont know how we ever didnt get on mate


because you werent 'Alpha' enough :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Never read such an un adulterated ba of bollox in all my life.
> 
> What tickles me is the fact that coz some ku*t has a good physique he's better than other peopleamd can take the moral high ground.
> 
> ...


so your not a fan then mate ?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

is this what zyzz was like?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk you i will be on back seat fingering bad alans ringpiece lol..


I think even bad Alan laughed at that


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Never read such an un adulterated ba of bollox in all my life.
> 
> What tickles me is the fact that coz some ku*t has a good physique he's better than other peopleamd can take the moral high ground.
> 
> ...


typical milky on the fcukin fence as usual


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> so your not a fan then mate ?


I have lost a lot of respect for some people mate given some of the pathetic gushing drivel l have read from ALL sides.

Any bollox with the word "Alpha " attatched l avoid totally.

Said it before you need to say your alpha then your clearly NOT.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Who cares!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Project said:


> Who cares!


how very dare you. i have booked a day off work tomorrow to continue this lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Never read such an un adulterated ba of bollox in all my life.
> 
> What tickles me is the fact that coz some ku*t has a good physique he's better than other peopleamd can take the moral high ground.
> 
> ...


That is the most retarded thing I have read on this forum


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> how very dare you. i have booked a day off work tomorrow to continue this lol.


Wtf are you talking about i took the afternoon off :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> That is the most retarded thing I have read on this forum


On what gounds ?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> On what gounds ?


That its retarded apparently :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Patsy said:


> That its retarded apparently :lol:


An explanation would be helpful.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> An explanation would be helpful.


dont get drawn into it milky..save yourself whilst.u can brah ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

just:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Never read such an un adulterated ba of bollox in all my life.
> 
> What tickles me is the fact that coz some ku*t has a good physique he's better than other peopleamd can take the moral high ground. *Would like to think this was a general observation of people on, not 'Scott'*
> 
> ...


I have read it and it seems it is aimed at TA members so please see bolded notes above.

This whole thread is a joke, I thought a mod should give an impartial comment or lock/delete a thread that has not only gone off topic. People have said ripped in to other people,some of those were not even involved in the thread till mentioned!

ZZzzz


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Never read such an un adulterated ba of bollox in all my life.
> 
> What tickles me is the fact that coz some ku*t has a good physique he's better than other peopleamd can take the moral high ground.
> 
> ...


I don't idolise anyone on this board or off it. Wasn't you the one who said a couple of weeks ago that it was good so many members were getting coached and more journals were popping up?

Good for the board I would say.

I think I'm intelligent enough to know if I'm being ripped off or if the coaching I'm receiving is of value.

For someone like you to say team Alpha is a pile of **** amazes me. You of all people should be able to see its just a moto, a motivational tool.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

is this what i have to come home to ...the lot of you's get to your room now .and your up the for the night .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Southpark tonight day 3 of Hate week on comedy central


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn I thought every was friends again after earlier!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

deffo tool springs to mind in this thread at various points lol..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> I have lost a lot of respect for some people mate given some of the pathetic gushing drivel l have read from ALL sides.
> 
> Any bollox with the word "Alpha " attatched l avoid totally.
> 
> Said it before you need to say your alpha then your clearly NOT.


so, what do you think of Team Taffy :lol: :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> U make me laugh supra u do
> 
> I'll let @Chelsea respond
> 
> So why do jim need coaching or Pscarb etc all done well on their own?


leave my name the fukc out of this......

who uses a coach is down to personnel reasons and freedom of choice if anyone wants to question mine i would be happy to put up a picture for comparison


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

flinty I am in awe of your post to liked ratio :wub:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Damn I thought every was friends again after earlier!


except me brah x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> I have read it and it seems it is aimed at TA members so please see bolded notes above.
> 
> This whole thread is a joke, I thought a mod should give an impartial comment or lock/delete a thread that has not only gone off topic. People have said ripped in to other people,some of those were not even involved in the thread till mentioned!
> 
> ZZzzz


You HONESTLY havent read some of the absolutely **** erotice threads in Scotts journal ?

Seriously, go check out the first one, its EMBARRASSING

I can only guess you are one of these " teamalpha " hence the blind ptoyection of it and all its members.

Fu*k me they even profess to have a "teamalpha" gangsta habd sign.

Oh and FTR l know a DAMN site more about a lot of things involved here and l am holding back BIG time before you decide to get on your high horse.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> flinty I am in awe of your post to liked ratio :wub:


lol im a pro dude. 18000 likes cant be wrong. pick that fcuker out team alfie pmsl ..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> This whole thread is a joke, I thought a mod should give an impartial comment or lock/delete a thread that has not only gone off topic.


Why should mods give a fcuk mate, this whole thread is more like a playground, hardly a debate worth moderation.

More like watching chimps through a glass. Let them throw crap at each other for a few hours they'll soon forget who threw the first log and all come out smelling like sh1t....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul.B. said:


> I don't idolise anyone on this board or off it. Wasn't you the one who said a couple of weeks ago that it was good so many members were getting coached and more journals were popping up?
> 
> Good for the board I would say.
> 
> ...


Did you acrually READ my post ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

more arguing great  it was boring when everyone made friends again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> so, what do you think of Team Taffy :lol: :laugh:


Awesome.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> Awesome.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I have read it and it seems it is aimed at TA members so please see bolded notes above.
> 
> This whole thread is a joke, I thought a mod should give an impartial comment or lock/delete a thread that has not only gone off topic. People have said ripped in to other people,some of those were not even involved in the thread till mentioned!
> 
> ZZzzz


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not getting on high horse at all. Just thought we were adults


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There really isn't a team alpha hand sign that was me purely takin the **** and to see if people actually thought it was real. C'mon let's just drop all the sh1t and lock the thread. What ever anyone has wated to say, they've clearly said it

Its given us all somethin to read all day so job done


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> not getting on high horse at all. Just thought we were adults


So calling me retarded then and not being able to explain why is being adut then ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Did you acrually READ my post ?


Yes mate I did. As far as I can see you're tarring anyone involved in team Alpha with the same brush. Admitadly some of he replies have been cringy. That can go for a lot of the members that aren't Team Alpha as well. All I'm seein here is the board being divided into an us and them.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> There really isn't a team alpha hand sign that was me purely takin the **** and to see if people actually thought it was real. C'mon let's just drop all the sh1t and lock the thread. What ever anyone has wated to say, they've clearly said it
> 
> Its given us all somethin to read all day so job done


sorry bro but i have been attacked with no provocation. so im not happy. why lock the threadbits all good fun and banter bro no one mqkes anyone read it..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i said its the most retarded thing I have read on the forum that is all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul.B. said:


> Yes mate I did. As far as I can see you're tarring anyone involved in team Alpha with the same brush. Admitadly some of he replies have been cringy. That can go for a lot of the members that aren't Team Alpha as well. All I'm seein here is the board being divided into an us and them.


Hey your spot on mate.

Is it any wonder when every other journal was alpha this alpha that FFS ?

I actually said SOME of the posts, l do actually realise that some are not getting involved in it in any way and fair play to them.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Yes mate I did. As far as I can see you're tarring anyone involved in team Alpha with the same brush. Admitadly some of he replies have been cringy. That can go for a lot of the members that aren't Team Alpha as well. All I'm seein here is the board being divided into an us and them.


to be fair mate. for weeks team alfie have already tried dividing themselves. its what its all about. to be fair. so you cant now cry wolf now your divided..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> i said its the most retarded thing I have read on the forum that is all.


Yes so can you ecplain why in your opinion it is the most retarded thing you have read on the forum then ?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

What is tomorrow's topic going to be then??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> There really isn't a team alpha hand sign that was me purely takin the **** and to see if people actually thought it was real. C'mon let's just drop all the sh1t and lock the thread. What ever anyone has wated to say, they've clearly said it
> 
> Its given us all somethin to read all day so job done


Do u want ur t shirt back m8, ive finished with it


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

best 30 min read of my life.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> sorry bro but i have been attacked with no provocation. so im not happy. why lock the threadbits all good fun and banter bro no one mqkes anyone read it..


Ditto mate, look how many ref's have been made to me lookin like a POW  its the net that's all


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Fatstuff now you know that's not the #TA gang sign bruv haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ballin said:


> What is tomorrow's topic going to be then??


how many fingers scott can get up bad alans anus ???


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how many fingers scott can get up bad alans anus ???


 :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate. for weeks team alfie have already tried dividing themselves. its what its all about. to be fair. so you cant now cry wolf now your divided..


I for one have not tried separating myself from the rest of the board. I don't know where you get that idea. I get involved/read everyone's journals etc. Cry wolf, FFS flinty, have you any idea how childish that sounds.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> Ditto mate, look how many ref's have been made to me lookin like a POW  its the net that's all


whether u lost muscle or not, u look miles better than when u were fat so fook the comments i say (u probably gained back any losses already anyway)

Yeah thats it #teamonthefence


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RACK said:


> Ditto mate, look how many ref's have been made to me lookin like a POW  its the net that's all


in fairness rack you have taken this for what it is and its testament to your good nature .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> I for one have not tried separating myself from the rest of the board. I don't know where you get that idea. I get involved/read everyone's journals etc. Cry wolf, FFS flinty, have you any idea how childish that sounds.


lol no actuallyni never realised how childish it sounded until you said it back to me.. pmsl.. ok but you know what i meant. you live by the sword you die by it x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> whether u lost muscle or not, u look miles better than when u were fat so fook the comments i say (u probably gained back any losses already anyway)
> 
> Yeah thats it #teamonthefence


mate its a known fact that you must state inthese circumstances that they looked betterbthan 99.9% of people on the board. its forum rules lol..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> whether u lost muscle or not, u look miles better than when u were fat so fook the comments i say (u probably gained back any losses already anyway)
> 
> Yeah thats it #teamonthefence


I just like goin to extremes


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Well fu k this I'm outa here. Going to the gym now, Need to see my rib cage by the end of the month...Love y'all


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> how many fingers scott can get up bad alans anus ???


Mate I think your a little obsessed with my bum.

I do love how you are trying to take the moral high ground when my first dig was in reply to something you wrote. ****ty little remarks from the get go in this thread on your part when it was started by a new member who wanted some genuine help, well done.

Stay "bear" like all nice and fluffy :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Paul.B. said:


> Well fu k this I'm outa here. Going to the gym now, Need to see my rib cage by the end of the month...Love y'all


bread crumbs and sit in the dog carry case for a few weeks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Mate I think your a little obsessed with my bum.
> 
> I do love how you are trying to take the moral high ground when my first dig was in reply to something you wrote. ****ty little remarks from the get go in this thread on your part when it was started by a new member who wanted some genuine help, well done.
> 
> Stay "bear" like all nice and fluffy :thumb:


Still havnt asnwered my question.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> if ya wanted a fight you should have said bro. im only on m5 x


HAHA Im pretty sure anyone could telegraph one of your jabs by watching the ripple effect :laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Still havnt asnwered my question.


Whats up love, was doing all this earlier on my phone whilst driving


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ewen said:


> in fairness rack you have taken this for what it is and its testament to your good nature .


I could get well upset about some comments but I'm not in prep mode anymore and just brush things off. I do think somethings are took further than they should be and then get covered up as "banter" but hey its the net and it happens. I learnt my lesson from gettin into forum arguments, there's never a winner and if you rise to a taunt 5 more people will jump on it lol

As said, the tema alpha thing is a motivational tool that works for clients and does the job. It's been blown up by people who cringe at the idea but if progress is bein made my the clients, who cares really???

I've got other stuff to think about than bein called fat, skinny or cringe-worthy on the net, I'm sure everyone else does too. Gone are the days I lose my cool on here.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What a waste of 10 mins lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ewen said:


> in fairness rack you have taken this for what it is and its testament to your good nature .


I could get well upset about some comments but I'm not in prep mode anymore and just brush things off. I do think somethings are took further than they should be and then get covered up as "banter" but hey its the net and it happens. I learnt my lesson from gettin into forum arguments, there's never a winner and if you rise to a taunt 5 more people will jump on it lol

As said, the tema alpha thing is a motivational tool that works for clients and does the job. It's been blown up by people who cringe at the idea but if progress is bein made my the clients, who cares really???

I've got other stuff to think about than bein called fat, skinny or cringe-worthy on the net, I'm sure everyone else does too. Gone are the days I lose my cool on here.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What a waste of 10 mins lol


go away you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Mate I think your a little obsessed with my bum.
> 
> I do love how you are trying to take the moral high ground when my first dig was in reply to something you wrote. ****ty little remarks from the get go in this thread on your part when it was started by a new member who wanted some genuine help, well done.
> 
> Stay "bear" like all nice and fluffy :thumb:


dont worry mate i will stick to size you stick to playing fcukin tunes on your ribs xx oh and moral high ground please like i give a fcuk really about what you guys say think or do lol.. i have a wife and kids bro im here for a laugh i have plenty of supportive mates that i dont have to pay for. and im no puppet

.. peace mate and good luck in your goals xx


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> go away you


Don't make me insult you!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you lot are a bunch of pvssys,back in the day when the scottish contingent roamed about on here the visceral replies and rolling battles that scott would have with us was phenomenal,proper IMAX sh1t,this is like wet toilet paper in comparison,i have barely seen scott mention his education or drop a single name,and he certainly hasnt gone into meltdown over the keyboard replying in anger,you guys just dont strike the right nerves (shakes head in disgust)

aaaaaah the old days.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Don't make me insult you!


im going to bum u


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> What a waste of 10 mins lol


Took me 20, i'm a slow reader.

Thing is, i'm still none the wiser wtf is going on here.

tbh i'm happy to stay that way too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

weeman said:


> you lot are a bunch of pvssys,back in the day when the scottish contingent roamed about on here the visceral replies and rolling battles that scott would have with us was phenomenal,proper IMAX sh1t,this is like wet toilet paper in comparison,i have barely seen scott mention his education or drop a single name,and he certainly hasnt gone into meltdown over the keyboard replying in anger,you guys just dont strike the right nerves (shakes head in disgust)
> 
> aaaaaah the old days.


alright grandad lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA Im pretty sure anyone could telegraph one of your jabs by watching the ripple effect :laugh:


hahahaha Ha Hahahaha .. you should be so much more than scotts hand puppe bro. you could actually be quite funny.. x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> Took me 20, i'm a slow reader.
> 
> Thing is, i'm still none the wiser wtf is going on here.
> 
> tbh i'm happy to stay that way too


I think ur avi probably sums it up more than u realise :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Whats up love, was doing all this earlier on my phone whilst driving


your first comment to me about pot calling kettle, then about someone hiding behind two fat people? I didnt understand the post at all.......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RACK said:


> I could get well upset about some comments but I'm not in prep mode anymore and just brush things off. I do think somethings are took further than they should be and then get covered up as "banter" but hey its the net and it happens. I learnt my lesson from gettin into forum arguments, there's never a winner and if you rise to a taunt 5 more people will jump on it lol
> 
> As said, the tema alpha thing is a motivational tool that works for clients and does the job. It's been blown up by people who cringe at the idea but if progress is bein made my the clients, who cares really???
> 
> I've got other stuff to think about than bein called fat, skinny or cringe-worthy on the net, I'm sure everyone else does too. Gone are the days I lose my cool on here.


totally agree john , you seem like a decent guy and you can take a joke , i do genuinely apologize if saying you looked malnourished hurt your feelings in any way however fact is you did and it wasnt pretty but like you said you like extremes and that suited you at the time .

you like the alpha effect as a whole and that is all that matters to you meanwhile the rest of us will take the pi55 as thats just life and if dutch scott cannot deal with that then its his problem .


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I think ur avi probably sums it up more than u realise :lol:


lol I think you are on the money there my friend ! lol

On which note, i'm going to let the monkey do the talking


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> alright grandad lol


hey the old days were only 2 years ago mofo :lol:

and even till recently some of the threads still dominated the most popular thread charts in this place!!!

people just dont know how to tear strips of each other properly anymore :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> lol I think you are on the money there my friend ! lol
> 
> On which note, i'm going to let the monkey do the talking


Just don't spank it....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> your first comment to me about pot calling kettle, then about someone hiding behind two fat people? I didnt understand the post at all.......


Simply in regarding to you being a little bummer who jumps on the band wagon of the bigger boys and hides behind their insults whilst high fiving them in the background. Check everyone of ewens posts and it will have a "suprakill4 likes this" attached to it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> hey the old days were only 2 years ago mofo :lol:
> 
> and even till recently some of the threads still dominated the most popular thread charts in this place!!!
> 
> people just dont know how to tear strips of each other properly anymore :lol:


Any links to these bud would love to read em. Tell Ser ill let her know when im in soon for our cheesecake, WOOOOOO, and no wiping your bell on it you sick fcuk. lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> hahahaha Ha Hahahaha .. you should be so much more than scotts hand puppe bro. you could actually be quite funny.. x


IDK where this puppet fantasy of yours comes from but this coupled with the promise of fingers up my bum sounds like a good time...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Simply in regarding to you being a little bummer who jumps on the band wagon of the bigger boys and hides behind their insults whilst high fiving them in the background. Check everyone of ewens posts and it will have a "suprakill4 likes this" attached to it.


i liked this just for balance and to render your argument inconclusive x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> Simply in regarding to you being a little bummer who jumps on the band wagon of the bigger boys and hides behind their insults whilst high fiving them in the background. Check everyone of ewens posts and it will have a "suprakill4 likes this" attached to it.


fuk me mate,i know ewen is fat,but i dinnae think he is quite 'two fat blokes' fat?

jesus,way to hurt the guys feelings.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Simply in regarding to you being a little bummer who jumps on the band wagon of the bigger boys and hides behind their insults whilst high fiving them in the background. Check everyone of ewens posts and it will have a "suprakill4 likes this" attached to it.


its a bit like you having team alpha above your avi then :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> That is the most retarded thing I have read on this forum


Clearly THIS is the most retarded post on this forum because you either lack intelligence or cant, or havent got the balls to back it up with some kind of explanation.

Oh the irony...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> fuk me mate,i know ewen is fat,but i dinnae think he is quite 'two fat blokes' fat?
> 
> jesus,way to hurt the guys feelings.


lol ginger cnut


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Simply in regarding to you being a little bummer who jumps on the band wagon of the bigger boys and hides behind their insults whilst high fiving them in the background. Check everyone of ewens posts and it will have a "suprakill4 likes this" attached to it.


LOL, ffs get a grip child. Jumping on the back of people, i have hated the team alpha bullsh1t from day one and always voiced my opinion on my lonesome. Your fcuking hilarious, i can like posts because i appeciate how funny they are you gimp.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> IDK where this puppet fantasy of yours comes from but this coupled with the promise of fingers up my bum sounds like a good time...


of course you would enjoy it i have fat fingers lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

weeman said:


> fuk me mate,i know ewen is fat,but i dinnae think he is quite 'two fat blokes' fat?
> 
> jesus,way to hurt the guys feelings.


****s sake dont put me on ewens radar or I'm gna have to log off....and it wasn't two fat blokes the phrase was "out of shape"


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ewen said:


> lol ginger cnut


x smoochies x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, ffs get a grip child. Jumping on the back of people, i have hated the team alpha bullsh1t from day one and always voiced my opinion on my lonesome. Your fcuking hilarious, i can like posts because i appeciate how funny they are you gimp.


Very well put sir


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> ****s sake dont put me on ewens radar or I'm gna have to log off....and it wasn't two fat blokes the phrase was "out of shape"


Thats unfair - round is a shape


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

can i ask one serious queston... ??? when you all met up for team alfie monthly love in. when you went out to nandos or wherever you went to eat. which lucky guy picked up scotts bill ??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> ****s sake dont put me on ewens radar or I'm gna have to log off....and it wasn't two fat blokes the phrase was "out of shape"


mate you clearly said 'fat out of shape fuker who puffs it about the strongman circuit with a dodgy ginger beard'

ewen,thats not even funny mate,can you believe this dude?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> x smoochies x


your the only guy id rub balls with


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And im not against all team alpha members, quite like chelsea and liam


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> ****s sake dont put me on ewens radar or I'm gna have to log off....and it wasn't two fat blokes the phrase was "out of shape"


you defo said 2 fat blokes .

i know im massive but 2 lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ewen said:


> totally agree john , you seem like a decent guy and you can take a joke , i do genuinely apologize if saying you looked malnourished hurt your feelings in any way however fact is you did and it wasnt pretty but like you said you like extremes and that suited you at the time .
> 
> you like the alpha effect as a whole and that is all that matters to you meanwhile the rest of us will take the pi55 as thats just life and if dutch scott cannot deal with that then its his problem .


I got the p1ss ripped outta me on the boards for years for being fat, I dropped all the weight just to give you cvnts some new material haha

End of the day me and scott said we'd have done the last bit of my prep different but again any questions on this then please pop in my journal and I'll answer them all.

Scott's temper went up because people are slaggin down his lively hood, it could be classed as slander in a way BUT gets covered up as banter. Both me and Scott coined the "Team Alpha" phrase as a joke in prep and it's snow balled and grew into the client base on here. Havin a go at one person is like havin a go at all the people scott trains so you can see how and why it gets his back up. I'll admit I'm not pleased with some things that have been said about it all but like I've previously posted there's no way to settle an internet argument apart from just not typing


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol ginger cnut


What? Oh sorry, the other one....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> can i ask one serious queston... ??? when you all met up for team alfie monthly love in. when you went out to nandos or wherever you went to eat. which lucky guy picked up scotts bill ??


He was eating dust that day as still in his malnourishment phase, and the selfish bastard didn't even let us pay him we just all made a donation to charity


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> can i ask one serious queston... ??? when you all met up for team alfie monthly love in. when you went out to nandos or wherever you went to eat. which lucky guy picked up scotts bill ??


Scott pays with all his thousands that he fleeces off of team alpha :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Scott pays with all his thousands that he fleeces off of team alpha :rolleye:


yeah fcuking breadcrumbs is all they get .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Scott pays with all his thousands that he fleeces off of team alpha :rolleye:


yeah i bet he fcukin does..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> can i ask one serious queston... ??? when you all met up for team alfie monthly love in. when you went out to nandos or wherever you went to eat. which lucky guy picked up scotts bill ??


They went dutch


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

RACK said:


> Ditto mate, look how many ref's have been made to me lookin like a POW  its the net that's all


Now Rack i do believe the politicaly correct term for POW is 'Crackhead'

Now.. As you were :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> im going to bum u


I'm gonna shìt all over cóck


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Well pm Dutch then! The results speak for themselves, but it's all about hard work.


i thought it was all about who could become the person looking most like a dehydrated orange.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RACK said:


> I got the p1ss ripped outta me on the boards for years for being fat, I dropped all the weight just to give you cvnts some new material haha
> 
> End of the day me and scott said we'd have done the last bit of my prep different but again any questions on this then please pop in my journal and I'll answer them all.
> 
> Scott's temper went up because people are slaggin down his lively hood, it could be classed as slander in a way BUT gets covered up as banter. Both me and Scott coined the "Team Alpha" phrase as a joke in prep and it's snow balled and grew into the client base on here. Havin a go at one person is like havin a go at all the people scott trains so you can see how and why it gets his back up. I'll admit I'm not pleased with some things that have been said about it all but like I've previously posted there's no way to settle an internet argument apart from just not typing


Well with all due respect John,

A ; if its slanderous then hell take the people to court on it !

B ; If its grown as you say into a " client base " then Scott should be contributing financially to the board.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> They went dutch


LOL u tw4t


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> He was eating dust that day as still in his malnourishment phase, and the selfish bastard didn't even let us pay him we just all made a donation to charity


ahh i see so he paid for himself. so who was first to say. ( dont worry scott i will get yours) lol.. pat on head waiting to come..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> I got the p1ss ripped outta me on the boards for years for being fat, I dropped all the weight just to give you cvnts some new material haha
> 
> End of the day me and scott said we'd have done the last bit of my prep different but again any questions on this then please pop in my journal and I'll answer them all.
> 
> Scott's temper went up because people are slaggin down his lively hood, it could be classed as slander in a way BUT gets covered up as banter. Both me and Scott coined the "Team Alpha" phrase as a joke in prep and it's snow balled and grew into the client base on here. Havin a go at one person is like havin a go at all the people scott trains so you can see how and why it gets his back up. I'll admit I'm not pleased with some things that have been said about it all but like I've previously posted there's no way to settle an internet argument apart from just not typing


You know what John im really happy that your attitude has changed, we always had banter, then having the same banter you suddently changed and started taking it to heart (prep head). Just dont go back to being a cvnt if you diet again anytime soon lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Clearly THIS is the most retarded post on this forum because you either lack intelligence or cant, or havent got the balls to back it up with some kind of explanation.
> 
> Oh the irony...


It is neither of those. I have been around the Internet for a long time with worse trolls etc than here and there is little point of replying. I could deconstruct what you wrote and go even lower and get all grammar police on you but whats the point. A non biased third party reading your passage would probably agree with my comment based on what people have said in this thread only.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HJL said:


> i thought it was all about who could become the person looking most like a dehydrated orange.


Nearly fell off my chair that was so funny, let the big boys play in here x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I suppose that was a little bite. It is so hard to resist


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Milky said:


> Well with all due respect John,
> 
> A ; if its slanderous then hell take the people to court on it !
> 
> B ; If its grown as you say inot a " client base " then Scott shpild be contributing financially to the board.


Mate, Please don't take what I say literally I'm just puttin my own points across. I'm not speaking for Scott what so ever and if he feels they're slanderous comments he'll say they are. As for client base then I'm sure there's a good few on here who get advertised by the people they coach, just not to the degree that Scott does but that's only because threads like this bring "Team Alpha" into the lime light


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

"suprakill4 likes this" :wub:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Nearly fell off my chair that was so funny, let the big boys play in here x


off you trot then tiny


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> And im not against all team alpha members, quite like chelsea and liam


Wtf do you mean "quite"?

You're off my christmas card list and it was gonna be my back double bicep on the front of the card.......i know how much you like that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> It is neither of those. I have been around the Internet for a long time with worse trolls etc than here and there is little point of replying. I could deconstruct what you wrote and go even lower and get all grammar police on you but whats the point. A non biased third party reading your passage would probably agree with my comment based on what people have said in this thread only.


Ah right so you cant justify it then and choose to try and go all intellectual on me instead.

Oh and yeah everyone who clicked " like " is retarded too then yeah ?

Sad sad deluded man, run to your leader and get a gold star for sticking up for him.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> off you trot then tiny


Do I not fit the 42inch waist jeans category? or do you wear them because your legs are so big


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks! I'm reading and smiling @weeman and co were much better much much and had the physiques to back it up! So please pi55 off again lol
> 
> @Milky do you not like the first page of my journal?


Have l seen it ?

Will look now.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

n1 mate bad day at work?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@weeman gotta admit TSC were and prob still are a set of brutal CVNTS!! It was you lots fault I wanted to go so extreme hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Wtf do you mean "quite"?
> 
> You're off my christmas card list and it was gonna be my back double bicep on the front of the card.......i know how much you like that


Only when i can see your dong dangling between your legs big boy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so thats settled then team alphas awesome leader pays ad fees on uk-m that stops any `slander` or pi55 taking .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Do I not fit the 42inch waist jeans category? or do you wear them because your legs are so big


I wear 36inch jeans instead of my 32 inch waiste because legs dont fit. whats your point? I know loads who buy big jeans to fit their legs.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Do I not fit the 42inch waist jeans category? or do you wear them because your legs are so big


no you were born with that greek god looking physique bro. but you dont ever have to worry about your legs fitting in jeans. apart from length wise lol..


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Only when i can see your dong dangling between your legs big boy.


Hahaha :lol:

I'll retake the pic and notify the printers!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wear 36inch jeans instead of my 32 inch waiste because legs dont fit. whats your point? I know loads who buy big jeans to fit their legs.


Running joke about flinty being fat, are you really THAT slow Ive seen you ask for clarification on a number of posts....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Who is the alpha in team alpha?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wear 36inch jeans instead of my 32 inch waiste because legs dont fit. whats your point? I know loads who buy big jeans to fit their legs.


he takes his jeans off his fcukin ken dolls.bit baggy and long for him but he will grow into them lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> no you were born with that greek god looking physique bro. but you dont ever have to worry about your legs fitting in jeans. apart from length wise lol..


HAHA did you not read earlier? Ive come from a fatter place than you and have the stretch marks aswell as the old 42inch wiast jeans to prove it. Infact if you'd like I could give you them and help expand your wardrobe?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Who is the alpha in team alpha?


Ewen


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dutch_scott gotta love AA mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA did you not read earlier? Ive come from a fatter place than you and have the stretch marks aswell as the old 42inch wiast jeans to prove it. Infact if you'd like I could give you them and help expand your wardrobe?


u have come from a fatter place than flinty is now, or flinty was?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> he takes his jeans off his fcukin ken dolls.bit baggy and long for him but he will grow into them lol.


Dolls, puppets and fingers up my bum. Want me to take a trip down the m5 so you can "entertain me"


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> @Milky all guys who take money on here should pay and as @Lorian knows iv offered to sponsor or have a section my good friend
> 
> And as for slander ha my three year old knows more sense that this lot of goofballs and she has a better physique than most insulting me .
> 
> ...


 your daughter can hide behind your ear brah lol..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> u have come from a fatter place than flinty is now, or flinty was?


Flinty was, my BMI and BF% will have been alot high as was 21stone at 5foot5


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is slander not the spoken word and libel the written one ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Running joke about flinty being fat, are you really THAT slow Ive seen you ask for clarification on a number of posts....


Not slow at all, your comment was a pathetic attempt at saying Flinty has a 42" waist which im sure he doesnt.

I thought this wasnt like you to post insults BAD alan? Doing a good job my friend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Flinty was, my BMI and BF% will have been alot high as was 21stone at 5foot5


fcukin hell m8, mental! any saggy skin? good work btw


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA did you not read earlier? Ive come from a fatter place than you and have the stretch marks aswell as the old 42inch wiast jeans to prove it. Infact if you'd like I could give you them and help expand your wardrobe?


you havent bro you were half a stone lighter lol... but well done i mean that..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not slow at all, your comment was a pathetic attempt at saying Flinty has a 42" waist which im sure he doesnt.
> 
> I thought this wasnt like you to post insults BAD alan? Doing a good job my friend


Alpha instict to retaliate, some are born with it :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Ewen


what


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you havent bro you were half a stone lighter lol... but well done i mean that..


Yea and how tall are you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> No u mentioned my log ??? First page?


Not even on the first page mate :confused1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This thread is stoppin me from watching Rambo: First Blood Part 2!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> fcukin hell m8, mental! any saggy skin? good work btw


Belly is ok, stretch marks though. They faded after a while and are not really noticeable if I keep up with my tan (team alpha requirement that you hit the beach 3 times a week)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Dolls, puppets and fingers up my bum. Want me to take a trip down the m5 so you can "entertain me"


pmsl is that a threat or promise..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> pmsl is that a threat or promise..


Just after a good time mate and you seem to keep promising me one :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Flinty was, my BMI and BF% will have been alot high as was 21stone at 5foot5


i found a school photo of you :lol:

View attachment 100804


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not slow at all, your comment was a pathetic attempt at saying Flinty has a 42" waist which im sure he doesnt.
> 
> I thought this wasnt like you to post insults BAD alan? Doing a good job my friend


Lick Lick mmmm flinty Lick :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea and how tall are you?


you cant blame me that your only as tall as my penis


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> i found a school photo of you :lol:
> 
> View attachment 100804


Pretty accurate TBF !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you cant blame me that your only as tall as my penis


Not anymore Im 5'9 now Im all grown up :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i found a school photo of you :lol:
> 
> View attachment 100804


delete that please ewen im touchy about that pic lol..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Post a pic bet mines bigger lol


can clearly see it isnt .

View attachment 100805


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> pmsl is that a threat or promise..


"suprakill4 likes this"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Lick Lick mmmm flinty Lick :lol:


LOL, BAD alan calling me an 4rse licker, nearly crying with laughter here! Keep replying big lad, please, its brilliant. Much love. x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Post a pic bet mines bigger lol


my pics already up bro in AL your turn


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> delete that please ewen im touchy about that pic lol..


Why it was meant to be of me, do pics of me in my younger days make you "touchy" aswell :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The fu*king irony of all this being the OP has fu*ked off no where to be seen !

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Milky said:


> The fu*king irony of all this being the OP has fu*ked off no where to be seen !
> 
> :lol:


Can you blame him LOL!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHA all this genuinely started because someone wanted help contacting Scott..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> can clearly see it isnt .
> 
> View attachment 100805


Is that really Scott, why isnt he tensing his legs?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wonder if he still wants to join 'Team Alpha' lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> The fu*king irony of all this being the OP has fu*ked off no where to be seen !
> 
> :lol:


blatant beta


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> The fu*king irony of all this being the OP has fu*ked off no where to be seen !
> 
> :lol:


He'll log on tonight, settle down with a Horlicks, then cry


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is that really Scott, why isnt he tensing his legs?


its his massive ears not because they are massive but because he didnt use team alpha tan in them :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Wonder if he still wants to join 'Team Alpha' lol


He probably wants to stay the fck right away after all this bollox lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> its his massive ears not because they are massive but because he didnt use team alpha tan in them :lol:


"suprakill4" liked this post


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Miss u these lot r like a crap bj wet all teeth!!!
> 
> Insults were better bring u lot back, this is like avoiding the obvious





RACK said:


> @weeman gotta admit TSC were and prob still are a set of brutal CVNTS!! It was you lots fault I wanted to go so extreme hahaha


pmsl :lol: :lol:

we always brought out the good stuff in people,be it hate or love lmao

yep dutch,as epic as this thread has gotten,and the insults and digs flying about,it just lacks something,that bit of oomph,when we all argued you could hear the cannon shots going out clear in threads on the other side of the forums pmsl


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> "suprakill4" liked this post


Maybe they are all wrong and your not just a pair of legs !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> its his massive ears not because they are massive but because he didnt use team alpha tan in them :lol:


he couldnt afford to fcukin tan his ears that would cost a fortune..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> he couldnt afford to fcukin tan his ears that would cost a fortune..


Get back to moving your mountain !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe they are all wrong and your not just a pair of legs !


I have all other limbs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Get back to moving your mountain !


i will bro thanks. you get back under your bridge x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i will bro thanks. you get back under your bridge x


Was expecting better :sad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Erm......

I didn't sign up for this !!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Seen it before at the "induction"


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Nearly fell off my chair that was so funny, let the big boys play in here x


sorry, didn't realize this was the 'big boys only' section of the forum! Only made one comment and it wasnt an insult!

who cares that theres nothing good on TV, i havnt honestly laughed this much since the weekend!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

saved to post on scotts facebook


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i will bro thanks. you get back under your bridge x


He's in panto soon with snow white


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HJL said:


> sorry, didn't realize this was the 'big boys only' section of the forum! Only made one comment and it wasnt an insult!
> 
> who cares that theres nothing good on TV, i havnt honestly laughed this much since the weekend!


hang around team alpha you`ll be laughing your tits off all day with the sh1t they spout :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> saved to phone for later


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/chit-chat-5/dutch-scott-problems-6102/

lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> hang around team alpha you`ll be laughing your tits off all day with the sh1t they spout :lol:


"suprakill4 likes this" :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol it shows how great a man is when he posts a pic of his cockle to a bunch of blokes to prove he has a dick lol...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fcking hell this has all got very personal. As I see it if you don't like Scott and his ways, block him. If you don't like members of Team Alpha then block them. The team alpha sh1t is kept in their journals so just don't go in them.

In all honestly I think the stuff said about Rack is a bit harsh especially when he's not even made harsh comments against anyone in any thread I've read that he's posted in. Scott and Rack admitted they made a mistake in the last few weeks of his prep. How many coaches and competitors haven't? Do they get judged on that one mistake? No they don't.

Scott provides a service and those who use them appear to be happy, including me. He does advertise himself on here and as Ive said before its a perfect place to do it. Think he's said he's offered to pay to be a sponsor. If he does though does that mean others on here who offer coaching services should as well?

Now it's coming to Christmas, a time of goodwill and harmony. Can we not all just get along?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> lol it shows how great a man is when he posts a pic of his cockle to a bunch of blokes to prove he has a dick lol...


Didn't you say you posted one in AL?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Scott

any more naked pics in gen and you get a week off.

just like any other member would.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Fcking hell this has all got very personal. As I see it if you don't like Scott and his ways, block him. If you don't like members of Team Alpha then block them. The team alpha sh1t is kept in their journals so just don't go in them.
> 
> In all honestly I think the stuff said about Rack is a bit harsh especially when he's not even made harsh comments against anyone in any thread I've read that he's posted in. Scott and Rack admitted they made a mistake in the last few weeks of his prep. How many coaches and competitors haven't? Do they get judged on that one mistake? No they don't.
> 
> ...


Liam I had you down as more than the mediator, MAN UP!! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Fcking hell this has all got very personal. As I see it if you don't like Scott and his ways, block him. If you don't like members of Team Alpha then block them. The team alpha sh1t is kept in their journals so just don't go in them.
> 
> In all honestly I think the stuff said about Rack is a bit harsh especially when he's not even made harsh comments against anyone in any thread I've read that he's posted in. Scott and Rack admitted they made a mistake in the last few weeks of his prep. How many coaches and competitors haven't? Do they get judged on that one mistake? No they don't.
> 
> ...


Good post mate but i must say the team alpha stuff isnt just kept in team alpha journals, its said all over the place which is fine, people can ignore it, but gets very tedious which is why i ended up hating hearing team alpha this, team alpha that. Its like that song you hear on the radio, you like it at first, even sing along to it, then the radio stations play it to death and you soon turn to hating it. Your post makes sense though mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Didn't you say you posted one in AL?


yes for a whole different audience lol.. you have touched it havent you alan. come on you can tell us..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOl, and these are only the members of TM that voiced it on there, quite a few didnt. Shame really, he is actually a really nice guy.......


Who is Scott!?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes for a whole different audience lol.. you have touched it havent you alan. come on you can tell us..


Read post above, said seen it all before its part of the "initiation" phase


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Didn't you say you posted one in AL?


Yes where many woman were in the thread. whats your point? Only men in here.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM LICK FLINTY LICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Liam I had you down as more than the mediator, MAN UP!! :laugh:


Haha mate I'm not the one on tren anymore and just had a w4nk so I'm relaxed haha! Told you it solves everything!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Who is Scott!?


Yes, it was sarcasm

Sarcasm; When someone is being sarcastic, it often means they are referring to something that is the opposite of what is obvious.

God we are slow today Alan, jeeez!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good post mate but i must say the team alpha stuff isnt just kept in team alpha journals, its said all over the place which is fine, people can ignore it, but gets very tedious which is why i ended up hating hearing team alpha this, team alpha that. Its like that song you hear on the radio, you like it at first, even sing along to it, then the radio stations play it to death and you soon turn to hating it. Your post makes sense though mate.


Are you comparing team alpha to Gangham style?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Read post above, said seen it all before its part of the "initiation" phase


but i bet you took it a step to far and licked it...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes, it was sarcasm
> 
> Sarcasm; When someone is being sarcastic, it often means they are referring to something that is the opposite of what is obvious.
> 
> God we are slow today Alan, jeeez!


F U C K, Im starting to find you funny :cursing:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Are you comparing team alpha to Gangham style?


TW4T I was just about to say that hahaha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> but i bet you took it a step to far and licked it...


Theres a WHOLE LOT MORE than that you have to do :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Are you comparing team alpha to Gangham style?


LOL!!!!!!!!! i FCUKING hate that song! And i didnt even like it to begin with,


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I'm not the one on tren anymore and just had a w4nk so I'm relaxed haha! Told you it solves everything!


HAHA well I am and till my puppet master tells me to stop Im gna be a cnut :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Theres a WHOLE LOT MORE than that you have to do :lol:


sssshhhhhhhhhh you will.make me jelly


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> TW4T I was just about to say that hahaha


FFS! Team alpha are even starting to get that 6th sense where they know what each other is thinking now LOL. jk.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!! i FCUKING hate that song! And i didnt even like it to begin with,


So we really are like Gangham Style then! Thanks!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> FFS! Team alpha are even starting to get that 6th sense where they know what each other is thinking now LOL. jk.


I did actually LOL at that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!! Two team alphas found something i wrote funny lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Go out to the gym, come back to another 15 pages!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!! Two team alphas found something i wrote funny lol.


"bad alan likes this"


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Go out to the gym, come back to another 15 pages!
> 
> View attachment 100808


Fckin blink and theres another 5 pages

:yawn:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> No wasnt it more to do with people get ripped off/money stolen from them and taking MONTHS to get refunds.
> 
> My old training partner @Jim78 had this done to him. Paid a fortune for coaching and diet etc, got one email for months lol.


I got refunded for a hoody in the end, and that took some getting! The probs I had with him is that even though he says on here he responds ultra quick, ultra quick for me was once a blue moon, and in the end I realised I could get into shape by my own thinking and training.

What went wrong on TM was I finally had enough in a thread and outed him, as had another lad, and Con Parkin finally lost patience and banned him, Con had apparently heard quite a few stories, many that used him have kept quiet but lots had same probs as me.

#youwinsomeyoulose#

*blows minute long raspberry*


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

right i have to go for a bit. my mums shouting.me for.my dinner so im pausing WOW. and going for my dinner. i hope she has made a smilybface shape with my peas and potatoes 

thanks for the laughs guys. its not so bad here is it. nice bit of banter to relieve the tension haha xx


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm feeling the love!
> 
> Who wants an alpha hoody with their name on it?


Me me can i have one???


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm feeling the love!
> 
> Who wants an alpha hoody with their name on it?


Oh go on then can you sign it #TeamTaffy :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cant wait until robsta comes in here, be interested to see his reaction.

By all accounts thats if his latest laptop hasn't had flying lessons.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> U were nearly one of us so yes


lol :thumb:

cool ill pm you my addy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm half welsh
> 
> My mums welsh! I'm taffy!


Get in the taff thread then Welsh Scott


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Cant wait until robsta comes in here, be interested to see his reaction.
> 
> By all accounts thats if his latest laptop hasn't had flying lessons.


Ha yea hes probably launching it at the tv as we speak


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

well that was fun


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Con didn't ban me at all
> 
> Simon and rs did for emails I sent them if u want the truth!
> 
> And oddly that lad tried it with two more and finally got outed as a liar !


Ah Sorry, was under impression it was Con as he left me a comment explaining what had happened.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> well that was fun


i know bro im exhausted lol. thats gotta count as my cardio for today lol..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i know bro im exhausted lol. thats gotta count as my cardio for today lol..


a full day of arguing :lol:

brilliant


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Can i be part of the team?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> Can i be part of the team?


No.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Only got to page 16, then I cant seem to catch up.

I think the problem with the whole Alpha things is it separates people into groups.

Alpha is the top of the pack, or a leader.

By suggesting Alpha it makes others feel like they are not at the top.

When in reality, Alpha is just a word, and in life, you make your own realities.

It is not what you have that defines you, nor what you do, but more of who you are as a person.

Remember only you can live in your own skin.

To me, the top bodybuilder in the world is not Alpha, nor any athlete, they are just good at what they do.

I am going to try to dance around this as to not offend anyone, so here goes, not pointing at anyone in particular, just an observation from an older persuasion.

By suggesting or putting a title on yourself as Alpha in my opinion means that you are selling yourself as such, or selling the idea to others, not self.

In fact, if someone told me they are an Alpha male then I would seriously question this persons securities, as my thought of anyone saying is insecure, or has trouble with others believing in them as Alpha.

I don't see Alpha is an ass kicker, athlete, but merely a leader.

A person that knows when to keep silent, knows how to help others without taking credit for it, that can get the job done, yet not boast in the task being done, but the ability to get the job done and have others know they did a good job.

An Alpha is one that knows when to stop sharpening a knife once the blade is sharp, any more and one risks the blade being dulled.

Alpha to me is one who is in touch with all things around him like an observer learning, adapting, yet not meddling.

Alpha is someone one that people follow because they feel the need to.

Now at the risk of sounding insane here, an Alpha knows that there is the the opposite side of this coin and that is the feminine side of it.

Anyone suggesting Alpha yet does not understand the other sex, is truly out of the loop of reality.

So, anyone saying they are Alpha to me validates that they are not Alpha.

I know it is all fun and games, we all live in our own skin, some see them selves as what they want others to see them as, yet others care less how they are viewed as they know they follow their nature and do what they are supposed to do.

Consider all people a resource to pull from if needed.

Some people pick on others to make them selves feel better about them selves.

If all people can potentially be a resource, why limit your resources when this only limits self?

I mean, that is nuts.

If you build others up, it automatically builds up self, shores up your resources to either one day or not draw upon.

Does this not make sense?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> No.


i want too be alpha too.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I've said it before and ill say it again @hackskii you da man. Hodge your abit late dude this spat is over


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> That is the most retarded thing I have read on this forum


You need to read more threads lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I want a hoodie hand delivered by Scott to me at my gym then we shall train strongman events .

See how fcuking alpha you are carrying 400kg across your back .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bad Alan said:


> I've said it before and ill say it again @hackskii you da man. Hodge your abit late dude this spat is over


Its never over, I can plant seeds and they may, or may not grow, it is my nature to do this.

And, we all know that everyone is true to their nature.

One thing I need to do more is be a better observer.

This is in alignment with living in the moment.

After all, if I was having a heart attack at this very moment, all this would be at the bottom of my list, my moment I have now is all I have, and all that is guaranteed to me.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> I want a hoodie hand delivered by Scott to me at my gym then we shall train strongman events .
> 
> See how fcuking alpha you are carrying 400kg across your back .


Plus don't forget he said something about your mum,I wouldn't let that go.

*puts wooden spoon away not he's stirred*


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> I want a hoodie hand delivered by Scott to me at my gym then we shall train strongman events .
> 
> See how fcuking alpha you are carrying 400kg across your back .


easy bro. his head weighs fcukin 500 kg lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Plus don't forget he said something about your mum,I wouldn't let that go.
> 
> *puts wooden spoon away not he's stirred*


No I won't forget that .

Anyone that knows me on here will know why .


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I only left this to do one job and there's been 10 more pages!! Really :lol:

I see what hacks is saying, other than the alpha thing is just a word, a business idea that scotts come up with, that works for him.. Earns him money, gets people results they want.. Gets people talking :lol:

I obviously can't imagine that any of his clients are so because they 'idolise him'

Or 'want to be alpha'

They just have seen the results scott seems to have achieved, and would like to achieve it for themselves, that's the reason I pay him.

Like I say, can't speak for everyone, but i'd be surprised if there is any other reason.

Rack continually hits the nail on the head tbh.

I can also see the points about some of the posts being cringeworthy...

Simple fact is, they hundreds of businesses get promoted come across as cheesy, but the simple fact is it works, and helps people.. What's the issue???


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> easy bro. his head weighs fcukin 500 kg lol...


lol on that belson survivor body


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ditz said:


> I only left this to do one job and there's been 10 more pages!! Really :lol:
> 
> I see what hacks is saying, other than the alpha thing is just a word, a business idea that scotts come up with, that works for him.. Earns him money, gets people results they want.. Gets people talking :lol:
> 
> ...


mate thanks you just saved my life.. .. looked at your avi and remembered i needed to pick up a pint of milk pmsl xx


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> mate thanks you just saved my life.. .. looked at your avi and remembered i needed to pick up a pint of milk pmsl xx


Glad to be of service, you sarky cnut :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate any day I had full strongman kit at old gym
> 
> Won't lie in a few months I'll be back to former glory and I'd love too
> 
> ...


yolk walk and stone are serious weights, jeeez!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate any day I had full strongman kit at old gym
> 
> Won't lie in a few months I'll be back to former glory and I'd love too
> 
> ...


A few months it is then .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

And bring the sunshine bus .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahaha OH DEAR


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> easy bro. his head weighs fcukin 500 kg lol...


Brave man flints throwing round jokes about weight


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

So Ewen and DS are going to have a strongman comp in a few months ? Would be cool to see that tbh, maybe get a live stream going


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

This threads just Epic!

EPIC FCUKING HANDBAGS THAT IS  please continue


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can someone summarise this thread for me?

I went out into the real world 14 pages in and i'll be fvcked if I'm trawling through another 25 pages of b0llocks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Promise I love it and I train hard pal
> 
> Being 15kg heavier will help
> 
> ...


Your getting the hang humour I feel like were bonding .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Brave man flints throwing round jokes about weight


thanks bro. i fcukin long for your approval.. x

you remind me of ex smokers. there full of themselves too about people that still smoke... . lol. i could accept more insults from you if you actually looked any better than me. but ya dont so its a bit dissapointing.. x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> thanks bro. i fcukin long for your approval.. x
> 
> you remind me of ex smokers. there full of themselves too about people that still smoke... . lol. i could accept more insults from you if you actually looked any better than me. but ya dont so its a bit dissapointing.. x


ouch that hurt xxxx


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember dutch shoulder pressing some big fvcking numbers back in the day,i would not take him on

there tbh.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> ouch that hurt xxxx


it wouldnt hurt so much if you were thicler skinned bro. but your head dont count x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> So Ewen and DS are going to have a strongman comp in a few months ? Would be cool to see that tbh, maybe get a live stream going


Another money spinner for DS to get on, pay per view on the teamalpha channel, sky channel 69 :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> it wouldnt hurt so much if you were thicler skinned bro. but your head dont count x


Bazinga!!!

I'm rubber your glue whatever you say bounces of my exposed ribs and sticks to your love handles


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> My PBS r older than most of the banter on here but I'll be back it's all I can think about!


are you changing your goals bro to satisfy your ego.. or was that your plan all along ??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Why have u blanked your face out on your Abu?


I'm an ugly cvnt, it wouldnt be fair to inflict that on the forum :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> So Ewen and DS are going to have a strongman comp in a few months ? Would be cool to see that tbh, maybe get a live stream going


Fcuk that Ewens gym is local to me so im seeing it in person :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Can someone summarise this thread for me?
> 
> I went out into the real world 14 pages in and i'll be fvcked if I'm trawling through another 25 pages of b0llocks.


That sums it up really mate, 25 pages of bollox.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> I remember dutch shoulder pressing some big fvcking numbers back in the day,i would not take him on
> 
> there tbh.


180 on smith machine and they were only the tricep portion .

All his pbs are equally as over inflated as his ego .

Check out his hack squats on YouTube cnut only just hit parallel .

Alpha lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

When I grow up can I be Alpha?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Let's not get into another high box squats debate haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Let's not get into another high box squats debate haha


when you do sqauts do you sit on floor to get paralell lol.. shortstuff x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Let's not get into another high box squats debate haha


Will, can l just say its scary how you jump to Scott's defence at every opportunity.

He is a big boy, he can fight his own battles mate.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dave said:


> When I grow up can I be Alpha?


If your willing to go through the "initiation"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> When I grow up can I be Alpha?


No you fu*king cant !

You want picking up in the morning ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont just like it flinty your meant to jump in and tell me im not an ugly fvcker. You really are a cvnt arent you


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> No you fu*king cant !
> 
> You want picking up in the morning ?


Haha, aye if you dont mind pal


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Will, can l just say its scary how you jump to Scott's defence at every opportunity.
> 
> He is a big boy, he can fight his own battles mate.


you cant blame alan milky ffs . he is fastened to the end of scotts left arm lol..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Will, can l just say its scary how you jump to Scott's defence at every opportunity.
> 
> He is a big boy, he can fight his own battles mate.


It's currently 2on2 milkster but I fear ewen is winning as I don't understand most his banter :/ and the box squats thing was me and ewen, I got owned there too lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Dont just like it flinty your meant to jump in and tell me im not an ugly fvcker. You really are a cvnt arent you


lol i hate to disagree bro pmsl. it causes to much anymosity ( spelling lol)..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> when you do sqauts do you sit on floor to get paralell lol.. shortstuff x


I'm 5'9 now !!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ewen said:


> 180 on smith machine and they were only the tricep portion .
> 
> All his pbs are equally as over inflated as his ego .
> 
> ...


never seen a vid mate,but still a shed load of weight.....brutal,im getting all pumped now

thinking about tomorrows delt sesh,maybe have a dip off too:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:



> never seen a vid mate,but still a shed load of weight.....brutal,im getting all pumped now
> 
> thinking about tomorrows delt sesh,maybe have a dip off too:lol:


Haha my dips are sh1te I'm only doing 160 odd kg for reps lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

What I don't understand is this.

Scott's mentioned loads of times that training with me was hardcore and he grew loads and lost fat training my way and following the guidance I set out.

If I remember correctly. 21 stone super fat when we started then down to 18 stone then up to 20 stone but lean after a year.

So why don't people stop going to luke sky walker and come see Darth instead.

I won't bum you though so you'll still have to go to scott for that


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ewen knows all scotts pb's, watches him on YouTube, talks about him for 41 pages then arranges a session with him, welcome aboard #teamalpha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> What I don't understand is this.
> 
> Scott's mentioned loads of times that training with me was hardcore and he grew loads and lost fat training my way and following the guidance I set out.
> 
> ...


Where can i sign up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> What I don't understand is this.
> 
> Scott's mentioned loads of times that training with me was hardcore and he grew loads and lost fat training my way and following the guidance I set out.
> 
> ...


We never realised you did it mate, clearly a lack of expert marketing and salesmanship.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> 180 on smith machine and they were only the tricep portion .
> 
> All his pbs are equally as over inflated as his ego .
> 
> ...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

in all seriousness, the only thing i've really gleaned from this thread is that Scott's way of expressing himself via the written word is really f*cking weird ...

grammar, syntax, punctuation, the lot ...

almost like when really thick people try to fool everyone into thinking they're the smartest person in the room ...

is he dutch?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you look at the YouTube channel for 'beefcake warrior' you can see some of our sessions from a few years ago.

Scott's an excellent training partner by the way. Very motivational and helpful. But he was sick after first back session. The pu$$y


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> If you look at the YouTube channel for 'beefcake warrior' you can see some of our sessions from a few years ago.
> 
> Scott's an excellent training partner by the way. Very motivational and helpful. But he was sick after first back session. The pu$$y


I've seen your vids tom, would love a quad sesh but don't think I could drive home after!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> What I don't understand is this.
> 
> Scott's mentioned loads of times that training with me was hardcore and he grew loads and lost fat training my way and following the guidance I set out.
> 
> ...


Team Tiny hasn't really got the same ring to it mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

All exercises need gunnage.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Team Tiny hasn't really got the same ring to it mate.


Although it would probably be more accurate than team alpha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Team Tiny hasn't really got the same ring to it mate.


Damn you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> All exercises need gunnage.


Is that you and Scotts gym then Tom ?

:whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky said:


> Is that you and Scotts gym then Tom ?
> 
> :whistling:


Lol no that's LA Gym in Easton. Excellent hardcore gym.

Had some very tough sessions there.

I never trained at Scott's gym. It was in keynsham so a bit out of my way.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> All exercises need gunnage.


 :lol: the gym I'm at now, see abs hasn't changed in those years haha

Allriiiiiiiiite


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Lol no that's LA Gym in Easton. Excellent hardcore gym.
> 
> Had some very tough sessions there.
> 
> I never trained at Scott's gym. It was in keynsham so a bit out of my way.


i like the Teddy bear rape doggy style vid the best lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Abs is a character alright. Some interesting training methods.

Top guy though.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

retro-mental said:


> i like the Teddy bear rape doggy style vid the best lol


Ha ha that's my GFs dog. Fcuking hilarious.

I'm going to start up my log again. The one I bumped a week ago so will post up more videos. Some training some foolishness.

Plus diet stuff. Having great results with some of the anabolic designs stuff


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Abs is a character alright. Some interesting training methods.
> 
> Top guy though.


Indeed, his form on some stuff is questionable from what ive seen but he is in immense shape and a top guy, always says hello and goodbye and hands out sweets too :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry Scott had to be done but that only comment there was priceless lol! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can sense some jealousy going on in here...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can sense some jealousy going on in here...


?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

oh here cimes the resident stalker pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> ?


I just think that's all it is from a lot of the guys and that's how it comes across


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> oh here cimes the resident stalker pmsl


Who's that sorry?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fvck me, 42 pages in a day? Say what you like about Scott but sh*t me he generates some discussion. :thumb: Funny how us brits always detest other people doing well.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Fvck me, 42 pages in a day? Say what you like about Scott but sh*t me he generates some discussion. :thumb: Funny how us brits always detest other people doing well.


who detests anyone doing well ?? i fcukin love to see people do well. achieve their goals etc .. younwill never see me knock anyone for doing well bro..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Epic read for a Wednesday night and all I can understand, between the slagging matches, **** erotic threats and bouncy castle boxing rings is that it's a case of "each to their own" ....in case I did miss it did the OP show up in the end??

......I'm really starting to love this place

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No death threats yet?Ukm is becoming tame,wake me up after the next 100 posts as it took me half hour to catch up after nipping out for an hour or so,fooked now:yawn:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> who detests anyone doing well ?? i fcukin love to see people do well. achieve their goals etc .. younwill never see me knock anyone for doing well bro..


 :confused1: I only read the first few pages and the amount of bashing was ridiculous, pathetic. You know you're doing well when you have as many haters as scott does.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

defdaz said:


> :confused1: I only read the first few pages and the amount of bashing was ridiculous, pathetic. You know you're doing well when you have as many haters as scott does.


i think you misunderstand bashing for motivational boosts lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

defdaz said:


> :confused1: I only read the first few pages and the amount of bashing was ridiculous, pathetic. You know you're doing well when you have as many haters as scott does.


Some resident nobs around here daz PMSL


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh FFS...its like watching a door frame warp....15 minutes of my life im never going get back :innocent:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

pea head said:


> Oh FFS...its like watching a door frame warp....15 minutes of my life im never going get back :innocent:


i love it when people take even more.time to post about wasting their time pmsl x


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

defdaz said:


> :confused1: I only read the first few pages and the amount of bashing was ridiculous, pathetic. You know you're doing well when you have as many haters as scott does.


x 2


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i love it when people take even more.time to post about wasting their time pmsl x


Well i like to contribute to the board...and however i dont need to side with anybody on this.......everybody knows i hate every fcuker on here anyway :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

pea head said:


> Well i like to contribute to the board...and however i dont need to side with anybody on this.......everybody knows i hate every fcuker on here anyway :whistling:


well sorry bro but who said you could join my fcukin club lol...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> well sorry bro but who said you could join my fcukin club lol...


Well everybody knows im like the Roy Walker of Catchphrase.......say what you see.

And thats just a bunch of ****s wasting bandwidth. :no:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I've grown to like team alpha and the sunshine bus .

Learning alpha king has done a 460kg yoke seriously impressed me also building the worlds heaviest atlas stone is pretty cool .

I'm tempted to part with money monthly and become an alpha team member .


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ducky699 said:


> what the title says really, these people are in extreme shape and seem to love training


its a trap

calling yourself alpha actually makes you beta, real alpha's ooze it without need to say it :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> I've grown to like team alpha and the sunshine bus .
> 
> Learning alpha king has done a 460kg yoke seriously impressed me also building the worlds heaviest atlas stone is pretty cool .
> 
> I'm tempted to part with money monthly and become an alpha team member .


your dead to me...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

defdaz said:


> :confused1: I only read the first few pages and the amount of bashing was ridiculous, pathetic. You know you're doing well when you have as many haters as scott does.


Re post for new haters

x2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> your dead to me...


You could join me , we can sit in opposite dog carry cages eating bread crumbs until we fit into skinny jeans .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> I've grown to like team alpha and the sunshine bus .
> 
> Learning alpha king has done a 460kg yoke seriously impressed me also building the worlds heaviest atlas stone is pretty cool .
> 
> I'm tempted to part with money monthly and become an alpha team member .


YES ! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jimmywst said:


> ......I'm really starting to love this place
> 
> :thumb:


Hey, use your own material, dont steal my thunder son:lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/201520-i-love-board.html#post3641275

I swear, I think I am beta, if I had not known better I think I just tore my already torn bicep at the gym today.

It feels like someone pinched the crap out of my bicep, and at the pinched area, there is a low area.

Dammit.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> I've grown to like team alpha and the sunshine bus .
> 
> Learning alpha king has done a 460kg yoke seriously impressed me also building the worlds heaviest atlas stone is pretty cool .
> 
> I'm tempted to part with money monthly and become an alpha team member .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> You could join me , we can sit in opposite dog carry cages eating bread crumbs until we fit into skinny jeans .


Carbs are not allowed until the rebound stage, true emaciation must be achieved first...its a req


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> You could join me , we can sit in opposite dog carry cages eating bread crumbs until we fit into skinny jeans .


lol never. i must resist.......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Hey, use your own material, dont steal my thunder son:lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/201520-i-love-board.html#post3641275
> 
> ...


Apologies...

*edit*

......I'm really starting to get mildly fond of said forum.

In comparison I could never do the UKM love thread justice


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Carbs are not allowed until the rebound stage, true emaciation must be achieved first...its a req


wait, i thought you were pro TA?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> lol never. i must resist.......pies


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HJL said:


> wait, i thought you were pro TA?


Go back and read the post about sarcasm :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HJL said:


> wait, i thought you were pro TA?


And what have I told you about this being the big boys playground!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Go back and read the post about sarcasm :thumb:


na, ive just been tapping refresh for 4 hours and gona stick with it haha


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> And what have I told you about this being the big boys playground!!


Im back to 12 stone now, that IS big right? or at least my mum thought so


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> its also an anagram
> 
> *A*ll
> 
> ...


*M*oron

*A*cting

*T*watlips

*T*hundercnut......1


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> And what have I told you about this being the big boys playground!!


prac tice what you preach cnut lol... x


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> *M*oron
> 
> *A*cting
> 
> ...


get your facts straight mate.. you're embarrassing yourself

moron, **** lips may be true... but not once was I a thundercnut


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> prac tice what you preach cnut lol... x


I have to bulk slowly and be in control of my diet as I have been fat before and I only have a dig at you because your "big" enough to recieve it :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> get your facts straight mate.. you're embarrassing yourself
> 
> moron, **** lips may be true... but not once was I a thundercnut


An opinion is never wrong as it is in the eye of the beholder and I think you are one :beer:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Always ****es me off when a good thread goes off and you only notice it at 44 pages in, but good work lads lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> I have to bulk slowly and be in control of my diet as I have been fat before and I only have a dig at you because your "big" enough to recieve it :whistling:


i saw an old lady in town other day sat on the steps. singing " feed the Alpha's tuppence a bag. tuppence . tuppence tuppence a baaag" hahahaha..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I really wish gymgym and johnny lee were still about. The death threats would have been flowing thick and fast!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee_ said:


> That's nice....... :sleeping:


woooah steady with that sarcasm son... you will upset someone going off like that. x


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

......i honestly only came on here to post a thread about how do you become part of team taffy..


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> An opinion is never wrong as it is in the eye of the beholder and I think you are one :beer:


opinions can never be wrong... unless youre team alpha.. thats the facts


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Sure thing dad!
> 
> It's like the jokes have run out in this thread now and we are in some sort of loop where the longer people try to be funny in here the more dull it gets.....


ahhh ok i see your a talent scout.. i apologise bro i will jusy go and masturbate instead x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> opinions can never be wrong... unless youre team alpha.. thats the facts


Noun: Opinion

A view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.

Get a clue Matthew


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee_ said:


> If I was a talent scout, I wouldn't be talking to you now would I? :lol:


baboom there ya go easy wasnt it...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ahhh ok i see your a talent scout.. i apologise bro i will jusy go and masturbate instead x


Your'e HIRED! Just gotta turn up at all alpha meets and perform this:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> What I don't understand is this.
> 
> Scott's mentioned loads of times that training with me was hardcore and he grew loads and lost fat training my way and following the guidance I set out.
> 
> ...


I thought this thread was dead and buried then Tom comes up with this gem


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i seem to have missed the party?

dam it, well...everyone round my pad, strippers and poker, bring some beer.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lee_ said:


> If I was a talent scout, I wouldn't be talking to you now would I? :lol:


Am I right in thinking in your avi your taking a picture of yourself with a camera and your phone at the same time ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

.............................Wakes up again,well anyone dead yet?

anabolic would have had this going well",train everything every day ,eat nothing,my uncle did and he was a unit,no diss-respect as i know it all,Team alpha and everyone else posting know nothing,my way is best,your all cvnts,i have the best genetics,my uncle is a unit,never trained but a natural mountain of a man,i mean you see him and think,,,,i never took gear,well not on that day,power routines do not work,Dorian has no idea,,,,,blah "


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> Am I right in thinking in your avi your taking a picture of yourself with a camera and your phone at the same time ?


Its to capture the awesome-ness. Too much for one camera you see.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Your'e HIRED! Just gotta turn up at all alpha meets and perform this:


lol easy brah... x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lee_ said:


> Correctamundo! Although I should really replace that pic, its about 5 years old, I'm just too lazy to bother...


Now that's fcuking alpha .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> lol easy brah... x


Well if Im letting you shove your little sausage fingers up my puppet ar$e I want a show in return :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> its also an anagram
> 
> *A*ll
> 
> ...


Mate going by the pink shorts i would not be making homophobic comments like that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Mate going by the pink shorts i would not be making homophobic comments like that.


You look dog ruff in your avi :whistling:

Im here all week! :thumb:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Scotts approach is naturally very bolshy and in ur face, hes a very clever lad in how he gets people under his wing as clients, i must admit i was seduced at 1st, same as the likes of this "bad alan" or whoever, but as u grow older u grow wiser and realise theres more ways to skin a cat.

Im sure in person and ive heard it tbh, that Scotts a decent bloke, its just his approach for motivation is very in yer face, and whilst it works for some, its annoying for others, his condition and physique are very mesmerising for the young brigade of the forum who have started out wanting a pair of pecs and abs for a bit of week-end crumpet etc, but for those that have been around the block they can see straight through it.

In truth, Scott does nothing special or different to get in condition, ive grown to realise a "carb away from death" isn't really hardcore, its a load of bollocks, and there are more comfortable ways to diet down, I like Rack on here, sound lad, but remember his comp and that lad must have sufferred to look like he did!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> You look dog ruff in your avi :whistling:
> 
> Im here all week! :thumb:


I was going for butch but thanks lol

At-least i don't have to hide my face till Halloween lol

Ohh i when there Girrlll.....!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

reza85 said:


> I was going for butch but thanks lol
> 
> At-least i don't have to hide my face till Halloween lol
> 
> Ohh i when there Girrlll.....!


You take that back you horrible cvnt! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So when's this fight happening ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Scotts approach is naturally very bolshy and in ur face, hes a very clever lad in how he gets people under his wing as clients, i must admit i was seduced at 1st, same as the likes of this "bad alan" or whoever, but as u grow older u grow wiser and realise theres more ways to skin a cat.
> 
> Im sure in person and ive heard it tbh, that Scotts a decent bloke, its just his approach for motivation is very in yer face, and whilst it works for some, its annoying for others,* his condition and physique are very mesmerising for the young brigade of the forum* who have started out wanting a pair of pecs and abs for a bit of week-end crumpet etc, but for those that have been around the block they can see straight through it.
> 
> *Lol forget his body the likes off Matt fell for his eyes.*


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> You take that back you horrible cvnt! :lol:


I'm to to cute to fight lol

PS that's not me in the Avi


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jim78 said:


> Scotts approach is naturally very bolshy and in ur face, hes a very clever lad in how he gets people under his wing as clients, i must admit i was seduced at 1st, same as the likes of this "bad alan" or whoever, but as u grow older u grow wiser and realise theres more ways to skin a cat.
> 
> Im sure in person and ive heard it tbh, that Scotts a decent bloke, its just his approach for motivation is very in yer face, and whilst it works for some, its annoying for others, his condition and physique are very mesmerising for the young brigade of the forum who have started out wanting a pair of pecs and abs for a bit of week-end crumpet etc, but for those that have been around the block they can see straight through it.
> 
> In truth, Scott does nothing special or different to get in condition, ive grown to realise a "carb away from death" isn't really hardcore, its a load of bollocks, and there are more comfortable ways to diet down, *I like Rack on here, sound lad, but remember his comp and that lad must have sufferred to look like he did!*


The last couple of weeks were hard work for sure


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Bloody hell Scott seems to have done everything strongman, basketball.

He even pushed prince Charles close for the job of replacing the fa cup with them ears when it got stolen!

Apparently educated (debatable) public school boy I bet by the **** team alpha gayness!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://alpha-men.net/alpha-male/what-alpha-males-never-do.html


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*ck me alot of hate and jelousy in this thread


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> So when's this fight happening ?


Fcuk me I go away this carries on for another 10 pages and we've gone from epic handbags at dawn to full on arranged straighteners?

Time and place?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

F ck can't believe this sh1ts still going down lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Honestly from meeting Scott briefly i can say that he is verey intelligent and comes across as a decent bloke i don't understand the resentment towards him ?

Ps lets all were pink shorts like Matt and smoke a dubee and hug FCUK training and fighting.

 is RUBISH like this that gives good roide monkey steroid abusing forum loveing people like me a bad name :gun_bandana:

*SAY NO TO ANABOLIC STEROIDS*


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

reza85 said:


> *SAY NO TO ANABOLIC STEROIDS*


way to open this back up i thought it was dying lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

This threads great for my appetite- im on meal 6- keep it comming :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

havnt read anything but this is how i see it

scott is clever, sees a way to make a good bit of coin

uses rack as his poster boy

rack is too blind to see dutch is using him

became friends along the way

now scott is looking for cluless begineers to make him coin

uses "team alpha" to look like part of something special

all in all ..scott sees ther is money to be made by his services


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

spudsy said:


> I thought this thread was dead and buried then Tom comes up with this gem


Lol it's just my way of training was so radically different to Scott's back then which is part of why he got such great results.

That and his approach to training is totally full on. He never backed off a session.

It's nice to have a training partner like that. Spurs you on.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> havnt read anything but this is how i see it
> 
> scott is clever, sees a way to make a good bit of coin
> 
> ...


I think you'll find a lot of his clients have been training for years.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

This thread got injected with methyl-tren


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> This thread got injected with methyl-tren


noooooooooooooo with AlphaTren  keep up boy :laugh:


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Have I missed something!! Has everyone been holding back the hate for this long lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

lee_ said:


> I have a problem with this in you assuming all of Scott's clients are clueless individuals being ripped off by some con artist or that is what you're alluding too at least.
> 
> Why is Scott any different than any other PT? What is wrong in people respecting Scott's advice and being willing to pay for it?
> 
> You assume the worst but you do so with zero facts.


This is true, there have been a few on here that have gone out of there way to give me advice on certain things and I'd have happily paid them for even that


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

This thread has got me intrigued to really find out what all this Alpha Team is about as its certainly pushing some noses out of joint here! will have to go through read some of the journals I suppose.

Perhaps would be a good idea to start a separate Alpha Team section in the journal section, save us having to sift through the usual mundane journal dross to get to the alpha stuff


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mainly because Scott has a stealth way of touting for business in his threads in all fairness, suppose we would all do same if it paid the bills.

A lot blindly miss it but hes clever, he certainly aint fukin daft, but a lot are lol.

Anyway, Toms alluded he taught scott everything he knows, pay Tom instead lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

seems a shame not to post on this thread as everyone else has, fortunate for me ive no idea who team alpha are but, they say no publicity is bad so prolly lost and gained a few customers from it.

to save me reading anymore as i got very bored, who is fighting who and when?  and can i have the odds and whos running the book.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Pokes head in.

Looked around.

Walked off shaking my head

Back to learning about nutrition and diet for me.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

is this thread STILLLLLL going on?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that has passed a bit of the nightshift lol

Alot of people have wrote in here that you should expect to pay for a service, and if it's a tailored program and diet with regular contact then fair enough, but remember this is an open forum and 95% of people that use it want advice for free, and through my experience not many people want to help for free.

My journal and threads (and most others i read for that matter) have the same few people popping up giving advice, they are the jewels of uk-m, they know who they are.

There are people with ALOT of knowledge and yet rarely offer free advice on the boards, and that's a damn shame.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your asking me my own question LOL! IM asking why does chelsea need coaching because he is doing well on his own, it wasnt a retorical question, it was one i wanted an answer to which you answered with the same question?
> 
> Maybe *your* not as intelligent and well educated as you think Scott? NO OFFENCE.


*you're

:tongue:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> no not at all, i just always seem to see members from team alpha make massive improvements aesthetically which is why i think it would be good for me to get some help from them


This has got to be a joke


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought i was dreaming this still was going........omg it is...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Tom destroyed me I trained with him pre comp too esp legs and calves I tense trainer taught me loads !
> 
> Tom has a light saber and alpha car so he needs not hate ... Many here learn u shud, follow example of the TT u must!


 @Tinytom,

What car you got mate? Hope it isn't a TT (even though it would probably be a great fit for you) - not very Alpha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

flynnie11 said:


> havnt read anything but this is how i see it
> 
> scott is clever, sees a way to make a good bit of coin
> 
> ...


What am I blind to exactly? The fact that a lot of people saw my progress and wanted Scott's services?

Me and Scott were friends a long time before he started coaching me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> @Tinytom,
> 
> What car you got mate? Hope it isn't a TT (even though it would probably be a great fit for you) - not very Alpha


Mercedes C class. AMG styling though not AMG engine. Black. sports trim. 5 months old 

Had a choice between heated seats or the tiptronic gears on the steering wheel. Ill leave you to guess which one I chose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Mercedes C class. AMG styling though not AMG engine. Black. sports trim. 5 months old
> 
> Had a choice between heated seats or the tiptronic gears on the steering wheel. Ill leave you to guess which one I chose


Heated seats to warm up for a legs session


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Mercedes C class. AMG styling though not AMG engine. Black. sports trim. 5 months old
> 
> Had a choice between heated seats or the tiptronic gears on the steering wheel. Ill leave you to guess which one I chose


Coupe or 4 door mate? Got the coupe, brilliant car


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wo wo wo wooooooo lads,can you stop going off topic please.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

49 pages all about dutch roland rat scott .

impressive


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I cant believe this is still going.....genuinely made me laugh this morning


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Wo wo wo wooooooo lads,can you stop going off topic please.


Ok sorry. Everyone's a Cnut


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> Coupe or 4 door mate? Got the coupe, brilliant car


4 door. Got kids


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Mercedes C class. AMG styling though not AMG engine. Black. sports trim. 5 months old
> 
> Had a choice between heated seats or the tiptronic gears on the steering wheel. Ill leave you to guess which one I chose


Nice motor mate, did they have the option of extra padded seats so you could see over the steering wheel 

Only joking, gotta be the tiptronics.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

My next car will have heated seats, got padle shift on my current car and MUCH rather have heated seats! (or both lol)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> As I said mate its clueless hate!
> 
> Results mean a good service
> 
> ...


Least u can say the hottest thread in probably the whole of UKM history is about you and everyone knows who you are. All good points and a lot of your experience has come out of the wood work for all to read. Good advertising


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I know Ewen u made me a start!
> 
> *sings*
> 
> ...


haha .

your still a fcking bellend :blink:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> havnt read anything but this is how i see it
> 
> scott is clever, sees a way to make a good bit of coin
> 
> ...


Lol what's exactly wrong with making money from being an online PT?

And what's wrong with making a client successfully achieve goals and people wanting to join in?

And about Rack being used?? Team Alpha has loads of goal successful clients.

It seems to me that many people hate to see other people make money.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Least u can say the hottest thread in probably the whole of UKM history is about you and everyone knows who you are. All good points and a lot of your experience has come out of the wood work for all to read. Good advertising


Nothing will beat "noaudi" thread.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol what's exactly wrong with making money from being an online PT?
> 
> And what's wrong with making a client successfully achieve goals and people wanting to join in?
> 
> ...


I don't think people have a problem making money and being successful.

Unless he skanks people, again.

But it's the whole **** macho team alpha image.

It's like a group of public school boys all playing soggy biscuit!

I remember when I was 8 dressing up as superheroes with my mates thinking we're in sort of unique club, except we didn't rim each other, at least not till we were 16.

Then we grew up!

I bet they have made their own plastic membership cards.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

soooooo ... what do I do? Do I just email Dutch Scott??


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> soooooo ... what do I do? Do I just email Dutch Scott??


[email protected]


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Nothing will beat "noaudi" thread.


gymgym thread is the best of all time. Killing people with his bare hands.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> I don't think people have a problem making money and being successful.
> 
> Unless he skanks people, again.
> 
> ...


I don't get this, at one point you were wanting Scott to coach you?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I asked how much he charges? Then read TM and left it at that.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> I asked how much he charges? Then read TM and left it at that.


Cool


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> I don't think people have a problem making money and being successful.
> 
> Unless he skanks people, again.
> 
> ...


A lot of the team alpha spiel is just banter and fun, having met up with most of team alpha i can vouch that they are all pretty normal and down to earth guys. The word "Alpha" has offended people on here for years, there was threads about it before Team Alpha even existed. It's just a team name and a good one in my opinion, i actually enjoy seeing them all get excited over training, i find it motivating. I really think that many people have got the wrong end of the stick with regards to the whole thing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> Am I right in thinking in your avi your taking a picture of yourself with a camera and your phone at the same time ?





lee_ said:


> Correctamundo! Although I should really replace that pic, *its about 5 years old, I'm just too lazy to bother.*..


A roundabout way of saying "i now look more shi.t than 5 years ago"....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> A lot of the team alpha spiel is just banter and fun, having met up with most of team alpha i can vouch that they are all pretty normal and down to earth guys. The word "Alpha" has offended people on here for years, there was threads about it before Team Alpha even existed. It's just a team name and a good one in my opinion, i actually enjoy seeing them all get excited over training, i find it motivating. I really think that many people have got the wrong end of the stick with regards to the whole thing


Motivated about training :lol: :lol:

I was reading your post and taking it all in, nodding along...and then read that bit and knew you were either pi.ssed out your head or on some kind of a comedown.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

I read over half the posts here and can't tell if the "Team Alpha" thing is serious or a joke.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lean D said:


> I read over half the posts here and can't tell if the "Team Alpha" thing is serious or a joke.....


Its a serious joke.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> A lot of the team alpha spiel is just banter and fun, having met up with most of team alpha i can vouch that they are all pretty normal and down to earth guys. The word "Alpha" has offended people on here for years, there was threads about it before Team Alpha even existed. It's just a team name and a good one in my opinion, i actually enjoy seeing them all get excited over training, i find it motivating. I really think that many people have got the wrong end of the stick with regards to the whole thing


not really as this started out as teasing perhaps a little close to the bone then the alphas dogs popped up insulting folk and thats why they get called tits .

understandable really lol

i can say all the team alpha dudes are decent folk just need to lighten up a bit , ive had a cnut of a training partner and i can see the alpha slags push each other which is great .


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Motivated about training :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was reading your post and taking it all in, nodding along...and then read that bit and knew you were either pi.ssed out your head or on some kind of a comedown.


Lol just because i fail at training doesn't mean i don't like to watch others train :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just chuckling at the 'similar threads' bit below this thread and the thread in it started by Lorian himself.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol just because i fail at training doesn't mean i don't like to watch others train :lol:


 :lol:

True. I but you have bodybuilding vids on youtube running constantly in the background whilst working thinking "i wish i could be assed to train"


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> But it's the whole **** macho team alpha image.
> 
> It's like a group of public school boys all playing soggy biscuit!
> 
> ...


that one makes me laugh - he has a touch of arrogance - but many who are good at something have a touch of arrogance- he has proved many a point and logged publicly for all to see - the changes he has made to himself and above all RACK - a problem client if ever there was one  aka Pillsbury dough boy to ripped on stage- is in my book proof of the pudding - training techniques are interesting/varied - logs concise - if he makes tons of money doing something he is obviously very good at - nice work if you can get it - and fair fcuking play to him !!

Unless you want to post up your progress and clients progress - then we can all judge and see ??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol:
> 
> True. I but you have bodybuilding vids on youtube running constantly in the background whilst working thinking "i wish i could be assed to train"


Not really, i just fully admit that i completely fail and eat pies rather than go gym :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Just chuckling at the 'similar threads' bit below this thread and the thread in it started by Lorian himself.


 Alpha / Swole Team Threads - VOTE

Personally I think, at best these are trash, offer nothing and are a waste of board space. At worst they encourage divisions between members.

Whilst long standing members may be be happy to roll with it, they probably impact negatively on new members to the forum.

That said, they are in the General Conversation section and they aren't actually harming anyone.. although that hasn't stopped them generating a surge of complaints to my inbox.

So..

I'll let the majority decide with a poll - 65% in favour either way will determine if they stay or go.

:lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> that one makes me laugh - he has a touch of arrogance - but many who are good at something have a touch of arrogance- he has proved many a point and logged publicly for all to see - the changes he has made to himself and above all RACK - a problem client if ever there was one  *aka Pillsbury dough boy *to ripped on stage- is in my book proof of the pudding - training techniques are interesting/varied - logs concise - if he makes tons of money doing something he is obviously very good at - nice work if you can get it - and fair fcuking play to him !!
> 
> Unless you want to post up your progress and clients progress - then we can all judge and see ??


I'd say I was more Mr Stay-Puft


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> Alpha / Swole Team Threads - VOTE
> 
> Personally I think, at best these are trash, offer nothing and are a waste of board space. At worst they encourage divisions between members.
> 
> ...


You weren't lying when you said you booked today off work were you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> You weren't lying when you said you booked today off work were you?


haha i work weekends .


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'd say I was more Mr Stay-Puft


meant in the best possible way mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> meant in the best possible way mate


Yeah man I know, no offence was taken at all as we've spoke plenty of times on here so I knew what ya meant


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> meant in the best possible way mate


welcome back Romper. good to see you mate. i know @Milky will be pleased your back too lol...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha i work weekends .


When do you train mate ? Just remembered a few months ago i was at ministry a few times a week to use the cage during the day ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> When do you train mate ? Just remembered a few months ago i was at ministry a few times a week to use the cage during the day ?


He dont, he just talks about it and eats !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> He dont, he just talks about it and eats !


Haha a proper strongman !! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Con didn't ban me at all
> 
> Simon and rs did for emails I sent them if u want the truth!
> 
> And oddly that lad tried it with two more and finally got outed as a liar !


Hi sweetie 

I didn't ban you, indeed, two people can't ban the same person lol - Simon did - my memory is sketchy because I've had a river of whisky since then but I think it was after many complaints about you *alledgedley* ripping folk off, and also because at the time, your attitude stank and you were blatantly trying to whore on the board without paying any dues, after warnings? Could be wrong.

I would never have banned you, you were too much good entertainment 

edit, ok thats a lie, I would have probably banned you eventually, but it was fun toying with ya


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Hi sweetie
> 
> I didn't ban you, indeed, two people can't ban the same person lol - Simon did - my memory is sketchy because I've had a river of whisky since then but I think it was after many complaints about you *alledgedley* ripping folk off, and also because at the time, your attitude stank and you were blatantly trying to whore on the board without paying any dues, after warnings? Could be wrong.
> 
> ...


And the saga carries on.

DUM DUM DUMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> And the saga carries on.
> 
> DUM DUM DUMMMMMMMMMMM


No saga here, I love the big guy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> No saga here, I love the big guy


Big smiling at the end to suggest sarcasm??

I mean com on RS, its one thing to ban poor old scott on another forum, but to have a pop at him on here after contracting aids (the bad aids) is another!

p.s you make me sick!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Big smiling at the end to suggest sarcasm??
> 
> I mean com on RS, its one thing to ban poor old scott on another forum, but to have a pop at him on here after contracting aids (the bad aids) is another!
> 
> p.s you make me sick!


Shut it or I'll start on you you piece of natty scum


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

fuk me theres some boring ****ers on this thread.....the lad y'day "hmm il go continue my research on food and diet" meaning the thread was boring, i thought everyone loved hating on Scott lmao.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Shut it or I'll start on you you piece of natty scum


but....but, we iz brothers mg:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> When do you train mate ? Just remembered a few months ago i was at ministry a few times a week to use the cage during the day ?


Normally 7pm onwards and 12 ish on data .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rs007 said:


> No saga here, I love the big eared gay


Bit harsh bro X


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bumping for naked pics, with oil on please. :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Bumping for naked pics, with oil on please. :wub:


Any good....... strong message about losing fat


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Is the pilsbury job still vacant??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Is the pilsbury job still vacant??


sorry bro i got a call earlier .. apparently if i lose a bit more weight im a shoe in


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> sorry bro i got a call earlier .. apparently if i lose a bit more weight im a shoe in


FML! ....some people have all the luck !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> FML! ....some people have all the luck !


well i still have weight to lose so you may be ok bro.. they may aswell have asked me to be as good as scott at anything ..... im devastated


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well i still have weight to lose so you may be ok bro.. they may aswell have asked me to be as good as scott at anything ..... im devastated


Chin up big fella.......only so much us mere mortals can achieve


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Mate going by the pink shorts i would not be making homophobic comments like that.


I know I'm straight so pinks fine, if you're in the closet I can understand pink might be risky for ya


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> I know I'm straight so pinks fine, if you're in the closet I can understand pink might be risky for ya


do u wane take me out off the closet ? :wub:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm
> 
> No different but I do separate diets not this generic ones a lot use
> 
> I have clients raving bout results gets others backs up that's how I see it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tickled me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Tickled me


Pmsl.

Was you sat waiting for it to open mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET:3648273 said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Was you sat waiting for it to open mate


No mate mine was in being fixed.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> No mate mine was in being fixed.


i can really see the usefullness of one of those after a hard leg session! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i can really see the usefullness of one of those after a hard leg session! :lol:


If i ever do one i will let you know lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> No mate mine was in being fixed.


Lol. I'll rep you later


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey guys i hope the guys dont mind but i had a few thousand of these knocked up if anyone wants to purchase one please PM me they are only £300 each

will do any colour as long as its the same as the pic


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hey guys i hope the guys dont mind but i had a few thousand of these knocked up if anyone wants to purchase one please PM me they are only £300 each
> 
> will do any colour as long as its the same as the pic


I'll have one mate, make sure its XS though, us skinny team alpha cnuts need to try and look a little big!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I'll have one mate, make sure its XS though, us skinny team alpha cnuts need to try and look a little big!


they come with arrows on like the old prison uniforms :whistling:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> they come with arrows on like the old prison uniforms :whistling:


As long as the arrows are pointing at my massive guns i'll have one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> As long as the arrows are pointing at my massive guns i'll have one


sorry im just trying to find them , you mean like machine guns


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> sorry im just trying to find them , you mean like machine guns




Ewen you are just silly. You can quite clearly see my guns on this photo. Before you rip me, yes i do shave my arm pits. And what?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100992
> 
> 
> Ewen you are just silly. You can quite clearly see my guns on this photo. Before you rip me, yes i do shave my arm pits. And what?


looking alapha bro


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> looking alapha bro


Not yet mate, i need to get MT2'd up then i will! Alpha 4 life bro!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100992
> 
> 
> Ewen you are just silly. You can quite clearly see my guns on this photo. Before you rip me, yes i do shave my arm pits. And what?


What do you take to change your face ? :lol:


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

has this been posted yet...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What do you take to change your face ? :lol:


Super tren 5000


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davo said:


> has this been posted yet...
> 
> View attachment 100995


Yes . Sorry


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> If i ever do one i will let you know lol


ha ha, and if i ever beat you too it i will let you know!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Super tren 5000


Cheaper than surgery I guess


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Cheaper than surgery I guess


Not when you jab 20ml a day mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm begining to wonder if @Pscarb has gone OTT with my cut TBH, all opinions welcome..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I'm begining to wonder if @Pscarb has gone OTT with my cut TBH, all opinions welcome..
> 
> View attachment 101004


its his way of calling u a fat bastard m8:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I'm begining to wonder if @Pscarb has gone OTT with my cut TBH, all opinions welcome..
> 
> View attachment 101004


Are you being coached by pscarb now mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild:3649379 said:


> Are you being coached by pscarb now mate?


Have been for a while mate with a short break in between.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Have been for a while mate with a short break in between.


Ahh never realised that, how are you finding it? And is it online or in person?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild:3649450 said:


> Ahh never realised that, how are you finding it? And is it online or in person?


On line mate and fu*king love it.

Best money you can spend IMO.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> On line mate and fu*king love it.
> 
> Best money you can spend IMO.


Fair play, best of luck to you, sounds like its really helping!

Mental how the pair of you would probably never have met if not for UKM, let alone you be getting help from pscarb.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> On line mate and fu*king love it.
> 
> Best money you can spend IMO.


reading your journal has tempted me to get someone decent to help when my gains slow down.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> I'm begining to wonder if @Pscarb has gone OTT with my cut TBH, all opinions welcome..
> 
> View attachment 101004


You got to eat that have you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> reading your journal has tempted me to get someone decent to help when my gains slow down.


Honestly mate l cant say enough good things about doing it.



Ginger Ben said:


> You got to eat that have you?


No mate l am updatig from inside it !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I'm begining to wonder if @Pscarb has gone OTT with my cut TBH, all opinions welcome..
> 
> View attachment 101004


Is that not Alpha style cut?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Is that not Alpha style cut?


Nah mate we dont pussy about, we actually die !

:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Nah mate we dont pussy about, we actually die !
> 
> :lol:


I hear every other cvnt around you does too,poor Mrs Milkman!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kingdale said:


> reading your journal has tempted me to get someone decent to help when my gains slow down.


I hear Dutch scott is pretty good :tongue:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I hear Dutch scott is pretty good :tongue:


yeah nobody has a bad word to say about him.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I hear Dutch scott is pretty good :tongue:


 :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kingdale said:


> yeah nobody has a bad word to say about him.


seriously though mate depends on your goals i think there are a few mentors out there that can definitely hit different aspects of what your trying to achieve...

Dutch Scott - he is a mad scientist and can pretty well get you lean (obvious from others results)

P scrab - not sure if he actually offers his services to the mainstream but very knowledgeable on pre contest and bulking prep (especially off gear) his peptide knowledge is second to none

Big bear - he has a great rep for getting people large, training knowledge is great IME ... diet strict though

and there will be others obviously but like i say pick the person more specific for your goal, oh and that you actually think you can work with


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> seriously though mate depends on your goals i think there are a few mentors out there that can definitely hit different aspects of what your trying to achieve...
> 
> Dutch Scott - he is a mad scientist and can pretty well get you lean (obvious from others results)
> 
> ...


I'm still not even sure what i wana do yet myself. Only been back in training a few months after stopping for ages so gains are still coming pretty fast but i reckon when they slow down getting some help would be worth the cash.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant log onto FB but someone has pm'd me too look for Scot.boom9 or something ?


----------



## ItsNotLikeThat (Apr 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Ewen
> 
> You've made a thread
> 
> ...


Don't post much, but just had to say that's probably the gayest post I've ever read on the internet. Team alpha for life? LOL how old are you?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread is best read to the sound of the benny hill music


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm crazy about u mate , not love crazy,
> 
> Spooky crazy
> 
> View attachment 100857


Best climax face ever :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I forgot about this thread. Only 40 posts into it and cracking up :lol:

This is funny sh!t


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Be gullible and clueless


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

flynnie11 said:


> Be gullible and clueless


Yep me and @Bad Alan are definitely that. We are not both in the shapes of our lives and both weeks from stepping stage. Damn Scott for taking advantage of us!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> Be gullible and clueless


Way to bring back a 7month old thread hahah who's clueless now!?!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Who the fcuk bumped this old bag off joy lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

zack amin said:


> Who the fcuk bumped this old bag off joy lol


Some spastic named @flynnie11 hahah


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Yep me and @Bad Alan are definitely that. We are not both in the shapes of our lives and both weeks from stepping stage. Damn Scott for taking advantage of us!


I Persume it was because of dutchs super secret lab tested intra work out shake ?


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Some spastic named @flynnie11 hahah


Just had a quick look at ur journal and my point still stands


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

I not going to comment on this anymore

2 sheep having a go defending there Shepard


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> Just had a quick look at ur journal and my point still stands


Get some videos of your bigger lifts and some pics of you, you must be a beast.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

flynnie11 said:


> I Persume it was because of dutchs super secret lab tested intra work out shake ?


Yep mate that's what is. Coming from the boy with the avi of someone else.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> Just had a quick look at ur journal and my point still stands


Not gullible or clueless in anyway pal, know exactly what I look like and I'm only hoping to achieve my goal of no longer being a fat bastard as I have my entire life.

Mission accomplished icing on the cake is getting on stage in front of friends and family.

Value the input of a legend such as yourself though and all your accomplishments


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flynnie11 said:


> I not going to comment on this anymore
> 
> 2 sheep having a go defending there Shepard


Stop hating and humble yourself Yoot. Give credit where its due


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Breda said:


> Stop hating and humble yourself Yoot. Give credit where its due


Good post mate, and wtf you're avi's have been ridiculous past couple weeks ha. Fair play!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Good post mate, and wtf you're avi's have been ridiculous past couple weeks ha. Fair play!


I'm not in the kind of condition of yourself and liam the pair of you are lookin top notch so well done to the both of you


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Why pipe up and chat sh1t with no point lol.

What a moron


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'm not in the kind of condition of yourself and liam the pair of you are lookin top notch so well done to the both of you


Appreciate it pal, you are about six foot ****ing wide though ha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Appreciate it pal, you are about six foot ****ing wide though ha


Haha cheers boss I'm lucky enough to have half decent width I guess still got a long way to go tho


----------

